# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Elena Gjika - Dora D'Istria (1828-1888)

## Beqari002

Moisiu dekoron Nderi i kombit Gjergj Fishtën dhe Elena Gjikën

TIRANË-Presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë, me rastin e 90-vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, nderon disa nga figurat historike shqiptare. Sipas zëdhënësit të këtij institucioni, Arian Konomit, presidenti i Republikës Alfred Moisiu, në kuadrin e 90-vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, dekoroi disa nga figurat e historisë sonë, për kontributin, vlerat që mbartin dhe shembullin që transmetojne për brezat e ardhshëm. I madhi atë Gjergj Fisha u nderua pas vdekjes nga presidenti me urdhrin Nderi i Kombit, me motivacionin: Një nga figurat më madhore të popullit shqiptar, me kontribut të shquar si poet e gjuhëtar, publicist e politikan, mendimtar e luftëtar i paepur i çështjes kombëtare, vepra e të cilit është një nga pasuritë e vyera të trashëgimisë kulturore e atdhetare të kombit tonë. Gjithashtu, edhe për Elena Gjikën, e njohur ndryshe me emrin Dora dIstria, presidenti akordoi urdhrin Nderi i Kombit. Një nderim i tillë, pas vdekjes, u bë me motivacionin: Publiciste e shkrimtare përparimtare, që popullarizoi në qarqet evropiane çështjen shqiptare dhe përkrahu me të gjitha forcat Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Presidenti i Republikës ka akorduar dje dekorata të veçanta edhe për Sotir Kolea e Atë Vasil Marko. Që të dy janë nderuar me urdhrin Naim Frashëri, i artë, si veprimtarë të shquar në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Atë Vasili, i mirënjohur, u përkujtua për themelimin e Kishës Kombëtare Shqiptare në SHBA dhe Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. Naim Frashëri, i artë, i u dha edhe luftëtares së lëvizjes se viteve20 kundër moscopëtimit të Shqipërisë dhe për emancipimin e gruas shqiptare, Marie Çobës, pas vdekjes. Po dje, urdhri Naim Frashëri, i argjendtë, i u dha arbëreshit patriot nga Sicilia, Anselmo Lorekios, për përkushtimin e tij në propagandimin në arenën ndërkombëtare të programeve politike të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Me po këtë urdhër u nderua miku i Shqipërisë në Britaninë e Madhe, pas vdekjes, Aubrey Herbert, Për mbrojtjen e çështjes shqiptare në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris dhe për kontributin e dhënë për pranimin e vendit tonë në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Ndërkaq, nderohen me Medaljen e Artë të Shqiponjës, pas vdekjes, figura të tilla, si: Fehim Zavalani, Hajredin Fratari, Idriz Gjakova, Ismail Haki Nikoci, Ismail Progonati, Ismail Klosi, Nyzhet Vrioni, Sejfi Vllamasi, Oso Kuka dhe Pjetër Gurakuqi, për kontributin e tyre të çmuar në Lëvizjen Kombëtare dhe Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, luftëtarë të penës, gjuhës amëtare dhe pushkës.
Medalja Për merita të veçanta civile iu akordua Petrit Velajt, për kontributin e tij dhe qëndresën e paepur ndaj diktaturës dhe pjesëmarrjen aktive në lëvizjen demokratike te viteve90, me motivacionin Shembull i luftëtarit për liri, demokraci e përparim.
B.Hoti.
----------------------------
------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Elena Gjika, shqiptarja, që i shërbeu kombit* 


_Autori i Lajmit: Prof. Dr. Stilian Adhami_

Dikur, për më të madhin poet të lashtësisë, Homerin, plot shtatë qytete grindeshin kush e kush të ishte vendlindja e tij. Edhe për aktorin tonë të famshëm Aleksandër Moisiu janë ngrënë austriakë e gjermanë, italianë e izraelitë, dhe më në fund e fituan davanë shqiptarët, se u gjendën dokumentat, që kërkonte nënshtetësinë e vet. Më duket sikur e njëjta gjë po na ndodh edhe me Elena Gjikën (Dora DIstrian), madje në këndvshtrime të ndryshme: në ndonjë emision radioteleviziv është thënë se emri i saj është lënë në harresë, nja dy autorë çamë, nisur nga prejardhja e së ëmës, e konsiderojnë vetëm bijë të Çamërisë, duke injoruar origjinën përmetare të familjes së madhe apo të dinastisë së Gjikave, për të cilën flasin edhe rilindasit tanë, ka ndonjë grafoman që personin e saj ia fal etnisë vllahe, kurse tani nga fundi në një artikull të gazetës Ballkan, bëhet aluzion edhe për kombësi greke, duke ngatërruar zakonisht fenë me kombësinë, mbështetur jo në burime historio-gjeografike të sakta, por në gojëdhëna, që ngatërrohen edhe me ato të Zhapave të Labovës dhe të Arsaqit të Hotovës (Përmet) etj. Nuk i kam përzemër polemikat e replikat, aq më tepër që tani është quajtur e mirëqenë dhe e saktë pozita e saj si shkrimtare e studiuese rumune, me origjinë shqiptare, por po na jepet shkas për një shkrim të gjatë i studiuesit Mihallaq Qilleri, botuar në gazetën Ballkan të 26 marsit 2006, ku flitet për rrënjët e saj, që u gjendën në Labovë, për tentativat e shtetit helen për ta përvetësuar këtë figurë të madhe etj. Ju siguroj se unë zakonisht nuk nisem aspak nga prirjet lokaliste apo të një nacionalizmi të sëmurë, por udhëhiqem vetëm e vetëm nga e vërteta historike dhe objektiviteti, ashtu siç jam mësuar të veproj gjithë jetën. Por le tu përgjigjem pyetjeve, që na shtrohen për këtë pesonalitet të shquar, që me përpjekjet dhe veprat e saj aq shumë i ka shërbyer çështjes sonë kombëtare:

*Origjina shqiptare e Gjikajve* 

Jo vetëm nga autorët, që përmendëm më sipër, por edhe në fjalorë dhe enciklopedi shënohet kurdoherë origjina shqiptare e kësaj familjeje të madhe, që ka lënë gjurmë të pashlyera në Vllahi e në Moldavi me prijësit e personalitetet e larta, që u ka dhënë nga viti 1658 deri më 1856. Prandaj, të duken krejt paradoksale dhe të stisura e të mbështetura kryesisht në gojëdhëna tentativat e shtetit helen për ta quajtur qytetare greke Elena Gjikën. Nuk do të kishim asgjë të kundërt, që të cilësohet e shpallet Qytetare Nderi e Greqisë, praktikë që ndiqet nga shumë shtete për personalitete me kontribute të shquara, aq më tepër që studimet e saj kanë rrezatime ballkanike, por le të përmendim vetëm faktet: 
A-Duke i kujtuar De Radës në një letër çastin kur ajo vizitoi në Miselengj varrin e shqiptarit të madh, Marko Boçari, suliotit rënë në luftë për lirinë e Greqisë, i shkruante: Duke vendosur në Miselengj lule mbi varrin e Boçarit, u luta që të shoh një ditë të valojë mbi varrin e Kastriotit të madh flamuri, që ai ka mbrojtur me lavdi në njëqind beteja. Na u realizoftë kjo aspirtë!
B-Në përgjigjen, që u jep më 4 maj 1881 treqind vajzave të shkollave të Shkodrës, kur ato i çuan një pendë argjendi, Dora DIstria i thotë: E marr me mend pendën e bukur të shqiptareve të mia të dashura, të cilat do të kisha dëshirë ti përqafoja një ditë. Uroj që kjo pendë më e fortë se një skeptër të përdoret gjer në fund të jetës sime për mbrojtjen e nderit dhe të drejtave të Shqipërisë, atdheut tim të nderuar.
C-Një pjesë të mirë të veprave të saj ajo ia kushton Shqipërisë (Kombësia shqiptare sipas këngëve popullore, Shqiptarët arbëreshë të Italisë Jugore, Skica shqiptare, Shqiptarë muslimanë, Shqiptarët në Rumani etj.) gjë që ska nevojë të argumentohet. Madje, në letërkëmbimet e shumta të saj, si me De Radën dhe shkrimtarë e studiues të tjerë arbëreshë apo të huaj (Leonardo De Martino, Dhimitër Kamarada, Zef Jubani, Thimi Mitko, Ksilander, Bep, Hahn, Shtir, Benlev, Shlajher, Temazeu etj.) bie në sy se ajo kurdoherë flet për fatet e Shqipërisë dhe dëshirën e vet, që ta shohë të lirë, mundësisht sa të ishte ajo vetë gjallë.
Ç-Më 1880 Elena shkon në SHBA, ku takoi poetin e Hajavathes, Henri Longfelloun, të cilit i foli me pasion për Shqipërinë e Skënderbeun, duke e frymëzuar artistin e famshëm 80-vjeçar për të shkruar poemën Kthimi i Skënderbeut në Krujë dy vjet para se të vdiste, poemë që, aq mjeshtërisht, e përktheu më pas Fan Stilian Noli.
D-Poetesha vjeneze, Jozefina Knorr, pat shkruar për miken e saj se Elena, jo vetëm rridhte nga një gurrë fort e kulluar shqiptare, që ishte e shtrenjtë për shqiptarët, por edhe se ajo iu kushtua tërësisht çështjeve të tyre.
E-Elena, për atdheun e saj të nderuar, Shqipërinë, ishte krenar, e pamposhtur në çdo lajkë dhe joshje të të huajve. Dashuria për atdhe, - nënvizonte ajo, - ka qenë gjithmonë veçoria kryesore e shqiptarit. Shqipëria në të gjitha kohët ka qenë vendi i heronjve. Kombi shqiptar është një popull i fortë, i fuqishëm, porsi shkëmbenjtë ku jeton. Shqiptarët janë të gjallë, të gëzueshëm, punëtorë dhe zemërbardhë. Kur është puna për ti dalë zot atdheut, ose për të mbrojtur fëmijët e vet, ai është hero në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës. Në plan të parë Elena Gjika vinte bashkimin e popullit shqiptar pa dallim fetar, krahinor dhe shoqëror, luftonte pengesat e këtij bashkimi kombëtar.

Ky lajm është publikuar: 10/04/2006

Ballkan.

----------


## RaPSouL

Elena Gjika, alias Dora d'Istria (pseudonim letrar), është shkrimtare dhe publiciste përparimtare rumune me origjinë shqiptare. U lind në Bukuresht (1828), dhe vdiq në Firence (1888). Mori pjesë gjallërisht në lëvizjen kulturore të Evropës si kundërshtare e sundimit despotik dhe të shtypjes kombëtare. Përkrahu nxehtësisht lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare, mbajti lidhje të ngushta me veprimtarë të shquar të saj, si: Jeronim De Rada, Dhimitër Kamarda, Zef Jubani, Zef Serembe, Thimi Mitko etj., dhe rrahu mendime për organizimin e lëvizjes kombëtare, sidomos në vitet e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Sipas Wikipedia-s, Dora dIstria vuri në dukje nëpërmjet këngëve popullore/historike luftën shumëshekullore të popullit shqiptar kundër sundimit osman. Është e njohur para opinionit me në varg studimesh: La nationalité albanaise d'après les chants populaires (Kombësia shqiptare sipas këngëve popullore, 1866), Les ecrivains albanais de lItalie Méridionale (Shkrimtarët shqiptarë të Italisë Jugore, 1867), Gli albanesi in Rumenia (Shqiptarët në Rumani, 1873) etj. Në shenjë mirënjohjeje për ndihmesën e dhënë në njohjen e çështjes shqiptare nga opinioni publik botëror, patriotët rilindës dhe arbëreshë të Italisë e të Greqisë i kushtuan librin Dora d'Istrias  Shqiptarët (A Dora d'Istria - Gli Albanesi, 1870), një përmbledhje vjershash patriotike.

Shkrimet e Elena Gjikës (Dora dIstrias), e afirmuar si shkrimtare, publiciste dhe shkencëtare e reputacionit të madh evropian, janë studime të gjera mbi folklorin dhe jetën materiale e shpirtërore të popullit rumun dhe atë të popujve të tjerë të Evropës Juglindore. Duke u mbështetur në baza të shëndosha kritike e shkencore, ajo shkroi për manastiret e Evropës Lindore, duke iu kundërvënë dogmatizmit, formave skolastike dhe jetës së mbyllur. Vepra voluminoze e Dora dIstrias, Femeile in Oriente (Gratë e Orientit, Paris, 1860), është një libër atraktiv, në të cilin shprehet adhurimi dhe dashuria ndaj krejt grave të siujdhesës ballkanike, humanizmi dhe mendimi progresiv i autores për emancipimin e tyre. Shkroi pastaj kujtime, studime dhe mbresa udhëtimi nga Alpet e Zvicrës, të Gjermanisë, romane dhe artikuj të panumërt, të shpërndarë nëpër gazeta dhe revista të ndryshme me renome botërore, krejt këto të mbështetura mbi një edukatë të shëndoshë, talent të fuqishëm dhe kulturë të gjerë.

Veprat e Dora dIstrias janë të mbrujtura me idenë e shenjtë të emancipimit kombëtar e ndërkombëtar, të përparimit dhe bashkëpunimit kulturor ndërmjet popujve. Shkrimet e saj gëzojnë një famë të madhe dhe vlerësim të lartë evropian, ndërsa autorja e tyre, sipas mendimit të disa komentatorëve, qëndron krahas autoritetit të Zonjës Stawl dhe George Sanda. Për Elena Gjikën, shqiptarët kanë botuar një sërë monografish, si: Vehbi Bala, Jeta e Elena Gjikës Dora dIstrias (Mihal Duri, Tiranë, 1967, 5..000 kopje), Cristia Maksutovici, Un nume pe nderpet uitat: Dora dIstria/Një emër i harruar me të padrejtë - Dora dIstria (Ararat, Bukuresht, 1997), Kristia Maksuti, Elena Gjika dhe Shqiptarët e Rumanisë, (Çabej, Tetovë, 2001), Ahmet Kondo, Dora dIstria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare, (Flesh, Tiranë, 2002), Cristia Maksutovici, Dora dIstria, (Kriterion, Bukuresht, 2004), etj.



Princesha e kulturës evropiane


Elena Gjika ishte një enciklopedi e gjallë. Përveç shqipes e rumanishtes, komunikonte edhe në pesë gjuhë tjera evropiane. Posedonte një vullnet të hatashëm për hulumtime shkencore dhe mbante korrespondencë e lidhje të drejtpërdrejta me dijetarë e personalitete të shquara të kohës. Për Elena Gjikën ka shkruar për hijeshi poeti Cezar Boliac, shkrimtar dhe personalitet i njohur i kulturës transilvanase, Gheorghe Baritiu, poeti, romancieri dhe eseisti Radu Ionescu, autori i historisë së parë të madhe të Bukureshtit, Grigore Peretz, i cili e filloi përkthimin në rumanisht të veprave të shkrimtares, duke botuar brenda viteve 1876-1877 dy vëllime të mëdha Operele Doamnei Dora dIstria (Veprat e Zonjës Dora dIstria), me një kapacitet prej afro 1.400 faqesh. Para apo pas vitit 1877, sporadikisht janë botuar edhe shkrime e përkthime të tjera të Elena Gjikës. Kah fundi i shek. XIX dhe fillimi i shek. XX, janë botuar artikuj të shumtë, si dhe studime të mëdha në formë broshurash, përkushtuar Dora dIstrias e të nënshkruara prej dijetarit të madh evropian Nicolae Iorga, kritikut letrar Gheorghe Calinescu, publicistit Magda Nicolaescu Ioan, A. Vasculescu (i cili hartoi për të një broshurë në kuadrin e koleksionit Njohuri të nevojshme).

Elena Gjika ishte një humaniste e pashoqe. Kishte vizione të qarta politike në shërbim të popujve të vegjël. Studionte një varg kombësish evropiane, sipas folklorit të tyre, duke mos i harruar edhe shqiptarët. Shndrit në këtë drejtim vepra e saj Kombësia shqiptare sipas këngëve popullore Sipas prof. univ. Dimitrie Păcurariu, Elena Gjika është mbretëreshë e kulturës evropiane. Ajo shkroi jo vetëm për emancipimin e femrës rumune, shqiptare e serbe sipas këngëve popullore, por edhe për atë hungareze, bullgare, greke, turke etj. Ajo i ka njohur mirë popujt e Evropës Juglindore, dhe në shkrimet e veta ka përfshirë aspekte nga jeta, historia dhe kultura e këtyre popujve, duke e përkrahur luftën e tyre për liri, pavarësi dhe përparim. Për shembull, në serinë e studimeve mbi këngët popullore të kësaj pjese evropiane, Elena Gjika është orvatur ta deshifrojë karakterin kombëtar të krejt kombeve në mënyrë të barabartë, pa ambicie e xhelozi, duke u mbështetur në reflektimet e krijimtarisë anonime të këtyre popujve. Mu për këtë gjest të hijshëm të dashurisë ndaj popujve të kësaj zone, Dora dIstria ka qenë shumë e çmuar në shekullin e saj, si nga ana e shkrimtarëve, po ashtu edhe nga ana e qarqeve intelektuale dhe personaliteteve politike të shquara të Evropës.



Në njërin nga librat e saj bëhet fjalë edhe për prejardhjen e moçme shqiptare


Elena Gjika u lind në Bukuresht, më 2 janar të vitit 1828, ku edhe e kaloi fëmijërinë dhe adoleshencën. Ajo ishte e bija e guvernatorit Mihalache Ghica, i cili nga ana e tij ishte vëlla me sunduesin e Muntenisë, Grigore Ghica (1822-1828) dhe sunduesin e Vllahisë, Alexandru Ghica (1834-1842). Në kohën e sundimit të Aleksandrit, babai i Elenës ishte ministër i Punëve të Brendshme, por, kur ai ra nga posti ministror, familja Gjika u detyrua ta braktisë Bukureshtin. Megjithatë, në shkrime të panumërta të saj, Elena e ka evokuar me një nostalgji përdëllimtare vendlindjen e saj, Bukureshtin e fëmijërisë, shëtitjet e saj, takimin me romancierin e madh rumun, Jon Heliade Rădulescu, për të cilin në studimin Letërsia rumune thotë: Që fëmijë rrija pranë nënës dhe dëgjoja se si Rădulescu, me regëtimë zemre recitonte poemat e veta. Ishim asokohe në afërsi të Bukureshtit, në vilën e poetit, e rrethuar kjo me lule e hije dhe e strehuar prej vapës përvëlimtare të korrikut. Dëgjoja vetëm zërin e tij dhe me sytë e shpirtit ia shihja fantazmat madhështore që riftoheshin prej imagjinatës së tij krijuese. E ruajta me xhelozi kujtimin e këtyre çasteve të çmuara dhe jo më kot, ato ma mësuan dashurinë ndaj lirisë dhe kultin ndaj çdo gjëje që është e madhërishme dhe e shenjtë.

Ion Ghica është memorialisti më i madh rumun, i shekullit XIX, kushëri i Elena Gjikës. Në një monografi dedikuar Ion Ghikës, Dimitrie Păcurariu e ka përshkruar gjenealogjinë e kësaj familjeje, duke theksuar se familja Gjika ka tradita të vjetra në historinë e trojeve rumune. Dega e saj shquhet që nga shek. XVI, duke dhënë figura autoritative në Moldovë e Vllahi. Në njërin prej librave të veta, Elena Gjika bën fjalë për prejardhjen e moçme shqiptare, të kësaj familjeje të rumanizuar përgjatë gjeneratave, me anë të martesave të përziera me rumunë. Në gjirin e kësaj familjeje kanë lindur edhe shkrimtarë tjerë të shquar, si memorialisti Jon Ghica, i cili në shkrimet e veta e përkujton edhe vëllanë e vet, Pantazi Ghica, dramaturg, prozator dhe publicist i njohur i shekullit XIX. Elena Gjika ndërkaq, mbetet figurë markante e kësaj familjeje, ngaqë ajo për herë të parë, përmes prizmit kritik, argumenteve shkencore dhe artit letrar, i nxori në dritë vetitë më të mira pozitive të popujve të Ballkanit.



Dora dIstria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare


Meqë bashkatdhetarët e Skënderbeut janë pellazgë, ata nuk duhet të harrojnë se familjes së ndritur pellazge i është dashur ta mbrojë vendin e të parëve të saj, jo vetëm nga sulltanët, por edhe nga pushtuesit sllavë. Serbi Dushan i ka rrëmbyer Shqipërisë më shumë krahina se padishahu i Stambollit. Dora dIstria bën fjalë për Serbinë okupatore të Car Dushanit, për Çamërinë shqiptare, për Tivarin shqiptar, për preokupimet e dijetarëve gjermanë lidhur me prejardhjen dhe betejat legjendare të shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit osman, për Mirditën si Zemra e Shqipërisë Katolike, për Katër Shqipëritë (Gegëria, Toskëria, Labëria dhe Çamëria), të cilat Rexhep Voka i Shipkovicës, që para një shekulli i konsideronte si Katër Kalema. Elena Gjika është gruaja fisnike që bën fjalë për shqiptarët trima e bujarë, për shqiptarët komb ushtarësh, për këtë popull krenar e sypatrembur. Çfarë mrekullie sikur të ishim të gjithë të këtillë! Kaherë do ta kishim Shqipërinë reale e origjinale, unike e demokratike.



Një monografi me vlera të larta shkencore


Të shumta janë gratë shqiptare që ia shtojnë namin Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarizmit, që nga mbretëresha Teuta e Ilirisë e deri te Dora dIstria e Rumanisë. Sinqerisht, po qe se analizojmë faktet, konstatojmë se Rumania ka dhënë dhe është duke dhënë kontribut të madh, edhe për çështjen shqiptare. Duke e falënderuar shkrimtarin elbasanas Milianov Kallupi, na ra në dorë libri më i bukur që kanë shkruar shqiptarët për princeshën rumune me prejardhje shqiptare: Dora dIstria (1828-1888), e njohur në botën magjike të dijetarëve me dy përkatësi etnike dhe me dy emra të bukur: Elena Gjika (emri origjinal) dhe Dora dIstria (pseudonim letrar). Është gruaja që bën fjalë për shqiptarët trima e bujarë, për shqiptarët komb ushtarësh, për këtë popull krenar e sypatrembur. Çfarë mrekullie sikur të ishim të gjithë të këtillë! Kaherë do ta kishim Shqipërinë reale e origjinale, unike e demokratike.

Dora dIstria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare (autor Ahmet Kondo, botoi FLESH, Tiranë, 2002), është një libër me vlera të larta shkencore. Autori i saj është historian i mirënjohur, bashkëpunëtor i vjetër shkencor në Institutin e Historisë në Tiranë, autor i një numri të madh botimesh shkencore me karakter historik, pjesa dërrmuese e të cilave i përkasin periudhës magjike të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Zoti Kondo shquhet në botën tonë shkencore me monografitë Flamuri i Arbrit (1883-1887), Drita-Dituria (1884-1885), Dora dIstria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare në letërkëmbimin e saj me Jeronim de Radën (1971), Çështja Kombëtare në faqet e shtypit të Rilindjes (1980), Lufta kundër analfabetizmit në Shqipëri (1985), etj. Libri që mban në dorë sot lexuesi (Dora dIstria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare), është varianti i plotë, i zgjeruar dhe i përpunuar, me burime origjinale mbi shijet paranojake të pansllavizmit dhe panhelenizmit që përgjatë shek. XIX. Në monografi del në pah admirimi i Perëndimit katolik ndaj shqiptarëve, propozimet e Elena Gjikës për hapjen e Akademisë shqiptare në Itali etj. Libri i zotit Kondo mbi Elena Gjikën ka 220 faqe ngjyrë qumështi, të një cilësie të lartë, si dhe do kopertina të bukura me portretin e autorit dhe atë të Dora dIstrias, këtë të fundit, të riprodhuar nga piktori shqiptar, Zef Shoshi. Redaktore e botimit është Vera Ibrahimi, ndërsa përgatitjen kompjuterike e ka bërë Laurita Hudhri. Flamur Hudhri ndërkaq ka realizuar aspektin grafik të kësaj vepre, e botuar në sajë të mbështetjes financiare të fondacionit për kulturën dhe artet Fan Noli. Dora dIstria bën fjalë për Serbinë okupatore të Car Dushanit, për Çamërinë shqiptare, për Tivarin shqiptar, për preokupimet e dijetarëve gjermanë lidhur me prejardhjen dhe betejat legjendare të shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit osman, për Mirditën si zemra e Shqipërisë katolike, për admirimin e vashave të Shkodrës ndaj princeshës rumune, për Katër Shqipëritë (Gegëria, Toskëria, Labëria dhe Çamëria), të cilat Rexhep Voka i Shipkovicës, që para një shekulli i konsideronte si Katër Kalema.



Militante e shquar e lëvizjes shqiptare për çlirim kombëtar


105 letrat me karakter atdhetar të Dora dIstrias dërguar De Radës, si dhe 65 faqet e komentimit të korrespondencës, ku bëhet fjalë edhe për portretin intelektual të kësaj princeshe, përbëjnë lëndën e librit në fjalë. Këto letra, të shkruara frëngjisht, Dora dIstria ia ka dërguar De Radës brenda viteve 1865-1887, nga Zvicra, Livorno, Venediku, Torino, Firence etj. Ato ndodhen sot, të përkthyera në gjuhën shqipe, në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror të Tiranës. Po japim vetëm një fragment nga letra që ia drejton De Radës nga Firence, më 7 nëntor 1876, një vit para se ta intensifikojë zullumin Serbia kundër shqiptarëve të Toplicës: Zotëri! Kam marrë shumë ekzemplarë të Manifestit arbëresh-italian, për të cilin më flisni. Në qoftë se shqiptarët ishin sllavë, atëherë Shqipëria mund ta shqyrtonte çështjen, nëse kombet sllave të gadishullit tonë kanë interes ta përkrahin pansllavizmin. Por, meqë bashkatdhetarët e Skënderbeut janë pellazgë, ata nuk duhet të harrojnë se familjes së ndritur pellazge i është dashur ta mbrojë vendin e të parëve të saj, jo vetëm nga sulltanët, por edhe nga pushtuesit sllavë.. Serbi Dushan i ka rrëmbyer Shqipërisë më shumë krahina se padishahu i Stambollit Dhe më tej, po në të njëjtën letër vazhdon: Ska dyshim, zotëri, se asnjërit nga ne nuk i ra ndërmend ti sigurojë Perandorisë Osmane, të shkatërruar prej shekujsh nga despotizmi, një jetë të amshuar. Ska dyshim se ne do të gëzoheshim, sikur filosllavët e Bullgarisë dhe serbët e Bosnjës të arrinin të gëzonin të drejtat që u takojnë gjithë popujve. Por, para së gjithash, ne duhet të punojmë për vetëqenien e shqiptarëve si komb. (faqe 158-159). Edhe pse për figurën e Dora dIstrias kanë shkruar studiues të ndryshëm shqiptarë, rumunë dhe të huaj, në këtë libër figura e saj trajtohet për herë të parë në aspektin politik, si militante e shquar, e lëvizjes shqiptare për çlirim kombëtar, dhe atë në dritën e letërkëmbimit të saj me Jeronim de Radën. Varianti i parë i këtij libri e pa dritën e botimit në vitin 1971, mirëpo, Elena Kadare dhe Jusuf Vrioni, ndërkohë shprehën mendimin që në ardhmëri libri të rimerrej përsëri në dorë nga autori, dhe të ribotohej me i plotë, dhe me kritere shkencore më të përpunuara, gjë që u krye. Kjo vepër u ribotua me të njëjtin titull, por me një hyrje të gjerë studimore, me shënime dhe komente të shumta, me një përmbledhje në gjuhën angleze dhe me ilustrime. Libri në fjalë synon të paraqesë në mënyrë më të plotë një figurë të shquar, e cila gjatë tërë jetës u përpoq të bëjë të njohur Shqipërinë dhe popullin e saj në luftën për liri e pavarësi kombëtare, duke vënë në dukje edhe punën e madhe të intelektualëve shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë në shërbim të kombit tonë. Nëpërmjet letrave dërguar De Radës dhe artikujve të shumtë, të botuar në shtypin evropian dhe amerikan, del në pah edhe krenaria e saj për origjinën shqiptare të familjes Gjika të Rumanisë. Dora dIstria për merita të larta është vlerësuar me shumë dekorata dhe vlerësime të tjera nga vende të ndryshme të botës, madje edhe në Shqipëri. Elena Gjika dhe albanologu Grigore Brenkush, që të dy nga Bukureshti, e kanë konsideruar Shqipërinë si atdheun e tyre të dytë, dhe atë, me dhjetëra libra e qindra studime. Po qe se shkenca nuk ka atdhe, njeriu i shkencës duhet të mendojë përherë për krejt atë që i sjell famë atdheut të vet. Që të dy janë dijetarë, dhe te çdo dijetar i madh do të gjeni para së gjithash një patriot të madh.


_Albanica_

----------


## RaPSouL

Historia e familjes Gjika, me origjinë nga Përmeti, që emigroi në Vllahi. Si e sunduan zonën e Vllahisë për disa breza radhazi, që nga viti 1660

_
Mr.Sc. Nikollë LOKA_


Të parët e familjes Gjika largohen prej Zërecit të Përmetit dhe vendosen në Kostandinopojë në kërkim të një jete më të mirë. Ata u morën me tregti dhe arritën të hynin në lagjen Fanari, ku qëndronin të krishterët e pasur të Perandorisë. E vazhduan profesionin e tregtarit, madje edhe Gjergj Gjika, themeluesi i dinastisë, e ushtronte këtë profesion kur u njoh me kryevezirin me origjinë shqiptare, Mehmet Pashë Qypriliu, i cili e ndihmoi të ngjiste shkallët e rangut shoqëror dhe i hapi dyert e pushtetit. Familja Gjika, ndoshta në kohën e Gjergjit, shpërngulet nga Kostandinopoja dhe vendoset në territoret rumune, që përfitonin prej statusit të Dar al sulli, - toka e pajtimit, që u lejonte këtyre territoreve të kishin strukturat e tyre politike, administrative dhe ushtarake, pra të kishin vetëqeverisje të plotë të brendshme, ndërsa politikën e jashtme ishin të detyruar ta harmonizonin me shtetin osman, sipas parimit se principatat danubjane do të ishin miku i mikut dhe armiku i armikut të Perandorisë Osmane. Me ndihmën e kryevezirit shqiptar Mehmet Pashë Qypriliu e princit shqiptar Vasil Lupi, natyrisht duke patur edhe miratimin e sulltanit, themeluesi i dinastisë Gjika u përzgjodh për të sunduar Moldavinë dhe pastaj Vllahinë. Përgjegjshmëria në kryerjen e detyrës, respekti i madh që kjo familje fitoi, si dhe kontributet që dhanë në konsolidimin e të dyja principatave bënë që pjesëtarë të tjerë të familjes, njëri pas tjetrit, për dyqind e pesëdhjetë vjet radhazi, të drejtojnë fillimisht në principatat e Vllahisë dhe të Moldavisë dhe pastaj në Rumaninë e bashkuar. Pjesëtarë të familjes Gjika u lidhën me anë të martesave me shumë familje të shquara aristokratike europiane dhe dhanë personalitete të shumtë. Për arsye politike, pas vendosjes në Rumani të regjimit komunist, shumë prej tyre u larguan nga Rumania dhe emigruan në qendrat e mëdha botërore: Nju Jork, Uashington, Berlin, Drezden, Vjenë etj., duke lënë gjurmët e tyre në këto qytete. Megjithatë, gjurmët e familjes Gjika në Rumani janë të pranishme kudo dhe pjesëtarët e kësaj dinastie, krenarë për origjinën e tyre, vazhdojnë të japin ndihmesën e tyre për zhvillimin e shtetit dhe të shoqërisë rumune.

Gjergj Gjika, themeluesi i dinastisë Gjergj Gjika lindi rreth vitit 1600 dhe në vitet e para të jetës së tij është marrë me tregti dhe kishte në Kostandinopojë një pozitë për tu lakmuar. Ai u lidh me kryevezirin shqiptar, Mehmet Pashë Qypriliu, i cili e ndihmon që të ngjitet në rangun shoqëror. Ka të dhëna se gjatë kësaj kohe shkon në principatat rumune, ku njihet me princin me origjinë shqiptare, Vasil Lupi, i cili e futi në radhën e fisnikërisë. Me ndërhyrjen e kryevezirit Qypriliu, princi moldav Stefan Georgiu e emëroi Gjergj Gjikën Kapua Kehaia (përfaqësues i princit të Moldavisë pranë Portës së Lartë). Pastaj Gjergji u bë fillimisht princ i Moldavisë në vitet 1658-1659 dhe i Vllahisë në vitet 1659-1660 dhe 1673-1678. Gjergj Gjika la gjurmë të pashlyera në historinë rumune, pasi e transferoi kryeqytetin prej Tirgovishte për në Bukuresht, ku ndodhet edhe sot. Gjithashtu ai themeloi një dinasti princërore që shkëlqeu për rreth dy shekuj e gjysmë, duke dhënë sundimtarë dhe qeveritarë të shkëlqyer, politikanë dhe diplomatë, njerëz të artit, kulturës dhe të fesë, që kanë dhënë ndihmesën e tyre të madhe në zhvillimin e shoqërisë rumune.
Grigori I Gjika
Grigori i Gjika ishte djali i Gjergj Gjikës, që sundoi në Vllahi në vitet 1660-1664 dhe 1672-1673, si dhe në Moldavi në vitet 1672-1673. Ai u lidh së pari me familjen e Cantacuzino-ve, por pastaj u armiqësua me ta, duke urdhëruar ekzekutimin e Senechal Constantin Cantazino-s dhe përndjekjen e të gjithë familjes.
Grigori II Gjika Grigori II Gjika ka qenë princ i Moldavisë katër herë, përkatësisht nga tetori i vitit 1726 deri më 16 prill 1733, pastaj prej 27 nëntorit 1735 deri më 14 shtator 1739; herën e tretë, prej tetorit të vitit 1739 deri në shtator të vitit 1741 dhe herën e fundit, prej majit të vitit 1747 deri në prill të vitit 1748. Gjithashtu ka qenë dy herë princ i Vllahisë: herën e parë, nga 16 prilli 1733 deri më 27 nëntor 1735 dhe herën e dytë, nga prilli i vitit 1748 deri më 3 shtator 1752. Grigori II Gjika e zuri fronin e Moldavisë me ndihmën e princit të mëparshëm, Nicolae Mavrocordati, pas shkarkimit të Mihail Racovita-s nga Porta e Lartë. Grigori uli taksat, por zgjodhi të ndjekë politikën e mëparshme të dhënies së funksioneve shtetërore për grekët dhe levantinët, në vend që të përkrahte fisnikët lokalë. Ai futi përdorimin e gjuhës greke në administratë. Për shkak të këtyre qëndrimeve u përballë me kundërshtimin e Dimitrie Racovita-s, që u përpoq ta largonte Grigorin nga froni me ndihmën e tartarëve. Me shpërthimin e Luftës ruso-turke dhe pushtimin rus, Grigori II Gjika u detyrua që ta lëshonte fronin për një periudhë të shkurtër në muajt shtator-tetor 1739. Megjithëse kishte dijeni për intrigat e Konstandin Mavrokordatit me Portën e Lartë, Gjika u largua nga detyra vetëm në vitin 1741, kur shkoi në ekzil, për tu kthyer përsëri në fron në vitet 1747-1748. Gjatë sundimit të Grigorit II Gjika iu kushtua rëndësi zhvillimit të sistemit arsimor të vendit. Si pjesë e trashëgimisë së tij është manastiri në Frumoasa të Iasit dhe një spital për të sëmurët, ku shërbenin murgët ortodoksë. Përmendet edhe për punën që bëri për forcimin e strukturave shtetërore në të dy principatat ku sundoi.
Matei Grigor Gjika Djali i Grigorit II Gjika u bë sundimtar i Vllahisë nga 4 shtatori 1752 deri më 3 korrik 1753 dhe i Moldavisë nga 3 korriku 1753 deri më 19 shkurt 1756. Përmendet për taksat e rënda që vendosi mbi popullin. Ai ndërtoi në kodrën Frumoasa një manastir, në themelet e të cilit kishte qenë një kishë dhe një pallat mbretëror. Matei mbështeti botimin e kronikave Ghiculesti.
Skarlat Grigor Gjika Skarlat Gjika u bë princ i Moldavisë nga 2 marsi 1757 deri më 7 gusht 1758 dhe dy herë princ i Vllahisë nga gushti i vitit 1758 deri më 5 qershor 1761 dhe nga 18 gushti 1765 deri më 2 dhjetor 1766. Ishte djali i Grigorit II Gjika dhe vëllai i Matei Gjikës. Vdiq në detyrë më 2 dhjetor 1766 dhe u varros në bazilikën e Shën Spiridonit në Bukuresht.
Aleksandër Skarlat Gjika Djali i princit Skarlat Gjika sundoi në Vllahi prej 13 dhjetorit të vitit 1766 dhe deri më 26 tetor 1768.
Grigor Aleksandër Gjika, ose Grigori III Gjika Grigor Aleksandër Gjika, ose Grigori III Gjika është djali i vëllait të Grigorit II Gjika. Grigori III Gjika ishte dy herë princ i Moldavisë midis 29 marsit 1764 e 3 shkurtit 1767 dhe shtatorit të vitit 1774 e 10 tetorit të vitit 1777. Sundoi edhe në fronin e Vllahisë prej 28 tetorit të vitit 1768 deri në nëntor të vitit 1769. Në luftimet e zhvilluara kundër rusëve në vitin 1769, kapet rob dhe mbahet në burg deri në vitin 1774. Pastaj rikthehet në detyrë. Paqja e Kutçuk-Kanardja-s u njihte të drejtën princave të Vllahisë dhe të Moldavisë të kishin në Stamboll një ambasador të vetin, por kjo nuk e pengoi Portën e Lartë që përballë presionit rus, pa miratimin e princit Gjika ti japë Rusisë rajonin e Bukovinës. Kjo hasi në rezistencën e armatosur të udhëhequr nga princi, i cili mori mbi vete zemërimin e sulltanit dhe u dënua me vdekje. Grigori III Gjika la si trashëgimi të sundimit të tij një sistem të ri fiskal dhe rregulla të reja për marrjen e punonjësve në punë, në përpjekje për pakësimin e abuzimeve në administratë.
Grigor Dhimitër Gjika, ose Grigori IV Gjika Grigor Dhimitër Gjika, ose Grigori IV Gjika lindi më 30 qershor 1755 dhe vdiq më 29 prill 1834. Ishte djali Dhimitrit, vëllait të Grigorit III Gjika, vëllai i princit Aleksandër Gjika dhe xhaxhai i Elena Gjikës. Grigori IV Gjika u martua me Maria Hangerly, me të cilën pati gjashtë djem: Costache, Iorgu, Scarlat, Grigor, Panait dhe Dimiter. Në martesën e dytë me Eufrosina Saveskun pati dy vajza: Maria dhe Aleksandrina. Grigori ishte princ i Vllahisë midis viteve 1822-1828 dhe është konsideruar si i pari në linjën e sunduesve që nuk vinin nga Fanari. Gjatë sundimit të tij filloi një periudhë qytetërimi dhe u zhvillua letërsia e vërtetë kombëtare rumune.
Aleksandër Dhimitër Gjika, ose Aleksandri II Gjika Aleksandri II Gjika lindi në vitin 1796. U bë princ i Vllahisë më 2 prill të vitit 1834 deri më 19 tetor 1842. E rimerr fronin princëror për pak më shumë se dy vjet të tjera nga 29 korriku 1856 deri më 30 tetor 1858. Gjatë sundimit të Aleksandrit Principata e Vllahisë pati ndryshime të rëndësishme. U hapën rreth njëmijë shkolla dhe u krijua sistemi postar i Principatës. Ai ishte i interesuar për afirmimin e kombit rumun; nxiti rritjen dhe zhvillimin e qyteteve përgjatë Danubit, modernizimin e Bukureshtit dhe zhvillimin e arsimit të lartë në kolegjin Shën Sava në Bukuresht. Ndryshe nga paraardhësit e tij, ai veshi së pari uniformën ushtarake moderne, duke hequr rrobat orientale. Nën sundimin e tij porti Breila deklarohet port frëng, çka do të thotë se atje mund të eksportoheshin, importoheshin dhe depozitoheshin mallra pa paguar doganë. Bënin përjashtim vetëm duhani dhe pijet alkoolike, për të cilat Këshilli Bashkiak mblidhte një taksë. Zhvillim më të madh këtij qyteti-port i dha dekreti princëror i datës 1 maj 1836 sipas të cilit shtetasit e huaj fitonin të drejtën të blinin shtëpi dhe magazina në qytet, duke qenë të detyruar tu bindeshin ligjeve të vendit. Ky ligj favorizues nxiti emigrimin e shqiptarëve, të cilët u vendosën me shumicë në këtë qytet dhe falë lidhjeve me bashkatdhetarët e tyre që ishin vendosur më parë përballuan me sukses problemet e shumta në periudhën e parë të emigrimit. Megjithatë duhet theksuar se sundimi i Aleksandrit II Gjika nuk kaloi pa probleme. Ushtrimi i pushtetit të tij u kufizua nga prania e konsullit rus. Gjithashtu klanet rusofile në vend kundërshtuan me ashpërsi çdo afrim me Anglinë dhe me Francën. Megjithatë Aleksandri ndoqi një politikë të pavarur dhe ndihmoi në bashkimin e principatave rumune në një shtet të vetëm. Vdiq në vitin 1862.

vazhdon..

----------


## RaPSouL

*Tre pinjollët e familjes Gjika që drejtuan Rumaninë*

_Historitë dhe karriera e Grigor Gjikës, Ioan Gjikës dhe Dhimitër Gjikës. Si i drejtuan qeveritë dhe institucionet më të larta politike dhe shkencore_

_Mr.Sc. Nikollë LOKA_

(Vijon nga numri i së enjtes)

Grigor Aleksandër Gjika, ose Grigori V Gjika Grigori V Gjika lindi në vitin 1803. Ishte nipi i princit Grigori IV Gjika. U martua me Helenën, vajzën e princit Ioan Sturza, që kishte qenë princ i Moldavisë nga viti 1822 deri në vitin 1828 dhe rridhte nga një familje e njohur fisnike rumune. Grigori u arsimua në Francë dhe pastaj në Gjermani. Kthehet në vendlindje, ku lidhet me opozitën nacionaliste dhe liberale që kundërshtonte princin Mihail Sturza dhe regjimin e Rregulloreve Organike. Pas Revolucionit të vitit 1848 dhe largimit të Sturzës nga pushteti, pavarësisht zgjedhjes së tij politike, me aprovimin e Rusisë dhe të Perandorisë Osmane, Divani i Moldavisë e emëroi Grigorin si princ për një mandat shtatëvjeçar, sipas Marrëveshjes së Balta Liman. Pas ngjitjes në fron Grigori ndërmori disa reforma modernizuese. Me nismën e tij, për herë të parë në historinë e principatave rumune, u krijua xhandarmëria për ruajtjen e rendit, që njihet si periudha e themelimit të xhandarmërisë së sotme rumune. Gjika rishikoi sistemin agrar; nxiti sipërmarrjen publike dhe u mor me organizimin e sistemit arsimor. Në vitin 1851 emëroi intelektualin transilvanas August Treboniu Laurian, një mbështetës i nacionalizmit rumun, si inspektor i shkollave të Moldavisë. Po kështu, gjatë sundimit të tij, u zbut censura dhe u shtuan veprimtaritë letrare. Programi i sundimit të parë të Grigor Aleksandër Gjikës përfundoi me luftën e Krimesë, kur trupat ruse pushtuan principatat danubiane për t’i përdorur gjatë sulmit mbi Perandorinë Osmane. I larguar nga pushteti, në qershor të vitit 1853, ai shkoi në ekzil në Vjenë, në tetor të atij viti.. Kur trupat pushtuese u larguan në vitin që pasoi, Grigori mori përsëri në dorë drejtimin e Moldavisë.
Gjatë sundimit të dytë, princi Grigor Gjika hoqi skllavërinë e romëve. Ishte fundi i një procesi gradual, pasi Mihail Sturza, në vitin 1844, kishte lënë të lirë romët që ishin skllevër në pronësi të shtetit, por kishte mbetur ende skllavëria e romëve, që ishin në pronë private të pasanikëve. Gjika përmendet gjithashtu për mbështetjen që i dha programit nacionalist të bashkimit të Moldavisë dhe Vllahisë, si dhe mbështeti aktivitetet e Partisë Nacionaliste, duke shkaktuar zemërimin e Austrisë dhe të Perandorisë Osmane. Në vitet e fundit të sundimit, Grigori emëroi disa nga përfaqësuesit e Partisë Nacionaliste në pozicione qeveritare. Në vitin 1856 Grigori i dha fund censurës në Moldavi dhe shpalli lirinë e shtypit.
Sundimi i dytë
Pas përfundimit të sundimit të tij, Grigor Aleksandër Gjika la vendin dhe shkoi në Paris. Në vend të tij, pas një periudhe të shkurtër, Porta e Lartë emëroi Teodor Bals, me titullin e Kajmekamit. Si kundërshtar i vendosur i bashkimit, Bals dëshironte të fitonte mbështetjen që do ta bënte princ titullar. I tërhequr në pronat e tij, në Le Meé-sur-Seine, Grigori vazhdonte të mbështeste bashkimin, që u bë më i realizueshëm me Traktatin e Parisit. Gjithashtu, ai mbështeti mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të lira në Moldavi dhe kërkoi anulimin e zgjedhjeve që kishte bërë Nicolae Vogoride, që kishte zëvendësuar Bals-in. Kjo bëri që kundërshtarët e bashkimit të përhapnin fjalë kundër tij. Gjika u prek thellë nga fyerjet dhe nga refuzimi që i bëri Perandori Napoleon III për një audiencë me të. Në këto kushte, Grigor Gjika vrau veten më 24 gusht 1857. “Unë jam viktimë e hidhërimit të madh që më kanë shkaktuar shpifjet, megjithëse jam krejtësisht i pafajshëm. Do të vijë dita kur e vërteta do të dalë, prandaj unë i pres armiqtë e mijë përpara gjykimit të Zotit”,- shkruante në letrën e tij të fundit.
Dy ditë pas vetëvrasjes së Grigorit, autoritetet osmane vendosën që të mos njohin zgjedhjet e zhvilluara nga Vogoride. Arritjet e Gjikës u vunë në themel të shtetit të ri rumun kur u realizua unioni Moldo-Vllahian. Ligjet e Gjikës për censurën shërbyen si model për legjislacionin e ri dhe u përgjithësuan për të gjithë Rumaninë. Në shenjë mirënjohje për rolin e tij, në krijimin e xhandarmërisë, shkolla për oficerë në Dragasani u emërtua me emrin Grigor V Gjika.
Ion Gjika
Ion Ghica lindi më 12 gusht të vitit 1816. Ai është një personalitet i shquar i shekullit XIX: shkrimtar, politikan, akademik, diplomat, matematicien dhe profesor. Ka qenë dy herë kryeministër i Rumanisë nga 16 korriku 1866 dhe deri më 13 mars 1867 dhe nga 28 nëntori 1868 deri më 14 shkurt 1870, katër herë kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave të Rumanisë në vitet 1876-1882, 1884-1887, 1890-1893 dhe 1894-1895, si dhe kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Rumanisë në vitin 1848.
Në vitet e rinisë, Ion Gjika i kreu studimet në Bukuresht dhe pastaj në Francë, ku studioi për inxhinieri dhe matematikë prej vitit 1837 deri në vitin 1840. Pasi përfundoi studimet në Paris shkoi në Moldavi, ku u përfshi në organizatën e fshehtë “Vëllazëria”, që synonte bashkimin e Moldavisë dhe Vllahisë. Po në atë kohë, ai dha mësim në Akademinë Mihaliane të Iasit. Kalon disa vjet në Itali, Francë dhe Angli. Në vitin 1847 martohet me Aleksandrina Mavrokordatos, vajzën e kryeministrit të Greqisë, Aleksandër Mavrokordato. Kthehet në atdhe dhe bashkohet me kampin revolucionar vllahian. Në emër të Qeverisë së Përkohshme, të vendosur atëherë në Bukuresht, shkoi në Stamboll për tu afruar me Portën e Lartë. Ion Gjika mori pjesë edhe në ndërmjetësimin në bisedime midis liderit rumun të Transilvanisë Avram Iancu dhe Qeverisë Revolucionare Hungareze të Lajos Kossuth.
Pas dështimit të revolucionit të vitit 1848, shkoi në ekzil për dhjetë vjet rresht. Në atë periudhë ngarkohet nga Porta e Lartë me detyrën e Guvernatorit të ishullit Samos, në periudhën 1854-1858. Këtu dallohet për luftën ndaj piraterisë. Pasi plotësoi më sukses këtë detyrë, Sulltani Abdyl Mexhidi I e dekoroi me titullin Princ i Samos. Përpara kthimit për në Rumani, Ioni kaloi për një qëndrim të shkurtër në Austri.
Kthimi në Rumani Në vitin 1859, pasi u krye bashkimi i Moldavisë dhe Vllahisë, princi Aleksandër Ioan Cuza e thirri Ion Gjikën të kthehet në Rumani. Megjithëse ishte besuari i Cuza-s, ai mori pjesë në grupin sekret që përgatiti largimin e tij nga pushteti. Ndërkohë, Ion Gjika u bë udhëheqës i Partisë Liberale dhe u zgjodh kryeministri i parë i princit të Rumanisë, Karol të Hohenzollern-it. Qëndroi në postin e Kryeministrit të Rumanisë në vitet 1866-1867 dhe 1870-1871. Ion Gjika mbahet si një ndër figurat më të shquara në mes të liberalëve të Rumanisë dhe njëri ndër udhëheqësit më të shquar të Partisë Liberale. Në vitin 1881 u emërua ambasador i Rumanisë në Londër, ku qëndroi për dhjetë vjet rresht. Përveç veprimtarisë politike dhe shkencore, Ion Gjika është marrë edhe me veprimtari letrare, duke fituar popullaritet me Letrat e tij që ia dërgoi Vasile Aleksandrit, shokut të tij të jetës. Të shkruara gjatë qëndrimit të Ion Gjikës në Londër ato paraqesin një pasqyrë të shoqërisë rumune të kohës. Ai është autor i “Koleksioneve prej Ekzili”, të shkruara në vitin 1848 dhe “Bisedime mbi Ekonominë”, ku parashtrohen idetë e tij mbi zhvillimin ekonomik. Ai ishte i pari që mbrojti idenë e mbështetjes së nismave lokale në futjen e investimeve të huaja në industri dhe tregti. Në vitin 1891 tërhiqet nga jeta aktive politike dhe shkon në fermën e familjes në Ghergani, ku i kaloi ditët e fundit të jetës. Vdiq në Ghergani në vitin 1897.

Dhimitër Gjika
Dhimitër Gjika lindi në vitin 1816. Ishte djali i princit Grigori IV Gjika dhe gruas së tij të parë Maria Hangerly. Dhimitri u martua me Charlotte Duprond, me të cilën pati dy vajza: Maria dhe Iza. U angazhua që herët në politikë, në radhët e Partisë Konservatore, duke u bërë njëri ndër udhëheqësit kryesorë të saj. Shërbeu si kryeministër i Rumanisë nga 28 nëntori 1868 e deri më 14 shkurt 1870. Më 10 maj 1886 u caktua të njoftojë popullin rumun për kalimin e vendit nga republika në monarki. Vdiq në moshë të thyer, por ende në politikën aktive, në vitin 1897, kur ishte kryetar i Senatit të Rumanisë.

vazhdon...

----------


## RaPSouL

*Elena Gjika, shqiptarja e famshme në Bukuresht*

_Albert Gjika dhe Elena Gjika, edhe dy prej figurave të mëdha të familjes. Elena, ose Dora D’Istria, një ndër personalitetet më të rëndësishme në Rumani_
_
Mr.Sc. Nikollë LOKA
_
(Vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Përveç dhjetë princërve sundues të Vllahisë dhe Moldavisë dhe dy kryeministrave të Rumanisë, familja Gjika ka dhënë edhe disa figura të tjera të shquara jo vetëm për shoqërinë rumune të periudhës kur jetuan, por edhe për shoqërinë europiane në tërësi. Madje për personalitetet e shquara të Gjikajve nuk mund të thuhet fjala e fundit, sepse ata janë të shumtë, kudo nëpër botë, në funksione dhe profesione të rëndësishme. Disa nga personalitetet e shquara Gjika do të përmenden në këtë shkrim, ndërkohë që e ndjejmë si detyrim të pasqyrojmë në shkrimet e ardhshme biografi të tjera të tyre, pasi universi i Gjikajve për opinionin shqiptar mbetet ende një botë në zbulim.

Albert Gjika

Përveç princave të njohur Gjika, në kohën e vet përmendet edhe Albert Gjika, i cili kreu misione diplomatike pranë Portës së Lartë. Ai ishte kryetari i Delegacionit të Perandorisë Osmane në bisedimet me Austrinë dhe nënshkrues i Traktatit të Beogradit në vitin 1738.

Elena Gjika

Elena Gjika, e njohur për opinionin publik edhe me pseudonimin e saj letrar Dora D’Istria ishte shkrimtare, historiane, etnografe, alpiniste, luftëtare e shquar për çlirimin e Shqipërisë dhe emancipimin e saj. Elena lindi në Bukuresht më 22 janar të vitit 1828. Ishte bija e Mihal Gjikës (1794-1850) dhe mbesa e princit në detyrë, Grigori IV Gjika. I ati ishte arkeolog dhe numazmatolog, themelues i koleksionit të pullave postare në Muzeumin Kombëtar të Bukureshtit. Ndërsa e ëma, Catincai Gjika (Foca) ishte një shkrimtare dhe përkthyese, grua me bukuri të rrallë. Elena pati një vëlla, Gjergjin dhe një motër, Gjeorgjetën, e cila u martua me princin Stefan Lupasco në vitin 1929. Vetë Elena mori edukim të zgjedhur. Arsimin fillestar dhe të mesëm i kreu në Konstanca e Bukuresht, ndërsa arsimin e lartë e filloi në Vjenë dhe e përfundoi në Drezden dhe Berlin. Elena u bë njëra ndër gratë më të kulturuara europiane të kohës së vet. Që në moshën katërmbëdhjetëvjeçare dinte nëntë gjuhë të huaja. Në turin e parë europian me familjen, ajo i habiti oborrtarët e Uilliamit IV të Prusisë, kur përktheu në gjermanisht mbishkrimet latinisht të një artefaku të vjetër, që ishte sjellë në Pallat prej Humboldit. Mrekullia e vogël, siç i thoshin në atë periudhë, dinte përmendësh Homerin në gjermanisht. Elena shkroi mjaft libra që trajtojnë çështje të artit, ekonomisë politike, historisë, filozofisë, folklorit, si dhe tregime, mbresa, përshtypje udhëtimi etj. Veprën e saj të parë e botoi në gjuhën frënge në vitin 1855. Në botimet e saj ajo përdori jo vetëm rumanishten, por edhe gjuhën italiane, gjermane, frënge, latine, greqishten e vjetër dhe moderne, rusishten dhe shqipen. Në nëntë prej veprave të saj ajo merret me jetën e shqiptarëve dhe problemet e tyre. Përmendim ndër to librat: Gratë në Lindje, vëllimi I, 1859; Kombi shqiptar pas këngëve popullore, 1866; Vizatime shqiptare, 1868; Shqiptarët e Rumanisë, Florencë 1872. Kultura e saj ishte kozmopolite, megjithëse nga studiuesit shihet si përhapëse e qytetërimit perëndimor në Lindje dhe veprimtare e emancipimit të femrës.

Martesa me princin rus

Elena kaloi një jetë të trazuar. Shpirti i saj romantik nuk u qetësua kur u martua me princin rus Aleksandër Koltov Massalskij dhe u gjend në Oborrin Perandorak të Carit Nikollai I. Jeta e Pallatit i ndrydhi shpirtin, prandaj largohet prej andej për në Zvicër dhe pastaj udhëton edhe në vende të tjera, deri në Amerikë. Në vitin 1862 bëhet Qytetare Nderi e Athinës, duke u bërë personaliteti i dytë pas Bajronit që e fitoi një nderim të tillë. Ambasadori i Rusisë, duke e prezantuar si princeshë ruse, për shkak të martesës me një princ rus, e paraqiti para Mbretëreshës, Amalia të Greqisë. Vetë Elena në udhëtimet e shpeshta që bënte u takua me elitën politike dhe intelektuale të kohës, duke ua bërë të njohur çështjen shqiptare. Ajo e nxiti poetin amerikan Longfellou që të shkruante një poemë për Skënderbeun. Me rëndësi është miqësia dhe letërkëmbimi i gjatë që pati me poetin e shquar arbëresh Jeronim de Rada. Veprimtaria atdhetare e Elena Gjikës mbërriti deri në Shqipërinë e robëruar. Rilindësi shqiptar Zef Jubani i kushtoi një vjershë të frymëzuar, në shenjë mirënjohje për ndihmën e çmuar që kishte dhënë për çështjen shqiptare. Ndërsa një rilindës tjetër, arbëreshi Leonardo de Martino, në emër të treqind vajzave shqiptare, i dhuroi Elena Gjikës një penë të punuar në filigram, për t’i shprehur mirënjohjen e thellë që kishin vajzat shqiptare për të. Trashëgimia letrare e Elena Gjikës është e shpërndarë në disa vende: Rumani, Shqipëri, Itali, Zvicër dhe Greqi. Në letërkëmbimet e shumta me De Radën, Kamardën, De Martinon, Mitkon, Jubanin, e tjerë; në takimet me personalitete të larta politike të popujve të tjerë si Garibaldi, në takimet me albanologët e shquar Ksilander, Bop, Han, Shlajhner etj., ajo u bë përfaqësuesja më e shquar e femrës shqiptare në botë. Elena Gjika vdiq në Florence në vitin 1888. Ajo është konsideruar njëra ndër femrat më të shquara europiane të shekullit XIX.

Vepra letrare e Dora D’Istrias
Tematika e veprave të Elena Gjikës është shumë e gjerë. Në librin Jeta monasticike në kishat lindore (Bruksel 1855; botimi i dytë, Paris 1858) ajo kërkon heqjen e urdhrave monasticikë. Ndërsa në veprën Zvicra Gjermane (Gjenevë 1856 në katër volume; botimi i dytë gjermanisht, Zyrih 1860 në tre volume) bëhet përshkrimi i vendit dhe i njerëzve të Zvicrës. Libri “Femërat e Lindjes” (Zyrih 1859, dy volume) flet për emancipimin e grave në Levant dhe vende të tjera të Lindjes. Aty flitet edhe për gjendjen e gruas shqiptare. Kurse në librin Femra për femrat Dora D’Istria krahason gjendjen e femrës në Europën Latine me Gjermaninë, duke kërkuar me zë të lartë trajtimin e barabartë të grave dhe burrave. Në librin Ekskursione në Rumeli dhe More tregon se Greqia e Vjetër kishte po aq kërkesa qytetëruese sa Gjermania e kohës së saj. Vlen për tu përmendur vepra Shqiptarët e Rumanisë, ku jepet një përshkrim i princërve Gjika nga shekulli XVII deri në shekullin XIX, botuar në Florence në vitin 1873. Elena Gjika botoi edhe librin Poezia e Otomanëve botimi i dytë, Paris 1877. Ajo shkroi edhe një numër të madh shkrimesh për çështje të historisë së letërsisë, poezisë, politikës, religjionit, problemeve sociale, historisë, artit, e tjerë në disa organe të njohura shtypi si në Revue des Deux Mondes të Francës; Libre Recherche të Belgjikës; Diritto, Antologia Nuova, Rivista Europea të Italisë, si dhe në revista rumune, greke dhe amerikane. Dora D’Istria merrej edhe me pikturë.

Vepra të shkruara për Elena Gjikën

Armand Pommier, Madame la comtesse Dora D’Istria, Brussels 1863 Charles Yriarte, Portraits cosmopolites, Paris 1870 Bartolomeo Ceçhetti, Bibliografia della Principessa Elena Ghica, Dora D’Istria, Florence 1873 Luisa Rossi, Dora D’Istria. I bagni di mare. Una principessa europea alla scoperta della Riviera, Sagep, Genova, 1998. Nicolae Iorga, Lettres de Dora D’Istria, shih në Revue historique du Sudest Europeen nr 1-3, Paris 1932. Dictionar Mondofemina, femei romane, Vol 1: A-K, p.139-140

Ndërkohë që në gjuhën shqipe janë botuar disa vepra të Elena Gjikës, si dhe janë shkruar disa monografi për jetën e saj. Dora D’Istria, “Gra të para nga një grua”, shtëpia botuese “Elena Gjika”, Tiranë 2003. Elena Gjika, “Letra drejtuar Jeronim de Radës”, shtëpia botuese “Bargjini” 2004. Elena Gjika, “Fyletia arbenore” prej Kanekate Iaoshima, përktheu Demetrio Camarda, Livorno 1867. Vehbi Bala, “Jeta e Elena Gjikës” (Dora D’Istrias), Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1970. Koli Xoxi, Zvicra dhe Dora D’Istria, Tiranë, Alta 1995. Koli Xoxi, “Erazmi i Roterdamit dhe Helena Gjika”, Marin Barleti, Tiranë, 1994. Koli Xoxi, “Franca sipas Dora D’Istrias”, Tiranë 1997. Ahmet Kondo, “Dora D’Istria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare”, Tiranë 2002. Cristia Maksutoviç, “Elena Gjika dhe shqiptarët e Rumanisë”, Tetovë 2001. 

vazhdon...


_Albania_

----------


## D@mian

Nga pikepamja e emancipimit dhe bagazhit te gjere kulturor, Elena Gjika eshte ndoshta Shqiptarja e pare Europiane e koherave te reja. Pertej kultures Perendimore, karakterit kosmopolitan dhe veprimtarise publicistike e atdhetare, nje kuriozitet qe pak njerez e njohin eshte se ajo eshte gruaja e pare alpiniste qe eshte ngjitur ne majen me te larte te Alpeve, Mont Blanc, ne vitin 1860.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pinjollët e fundit të familjes Gjika që drejtuan Rumaninë* 

Katër figurat e fundit të familjes me gjak shqiptari që sunduan Rumaninë. Kush është Pantazi Gjika, prokurori dhe avokati i njohur

Mr.Sc. Nikollë LOKA

Pantazi Gjika lindi më 15 mars të vitit 1831. Ishte i dymbëdhjeti ndër pesëmbëdhjetë fëmijët e princit Dhimitër Gjika me Maria Campineanu, që rridhte prej familjes fisnike të Campineanuve. Ion, Pantazi, Themistokle dhe Maria ishin katër fëmijët që mundën të jetonin; të tjerët vdiqën. Ashtu si vëllezërit dhe motrat e tij, Pantazi i filloi studimet në Kolegjin Shën Sava në Bukuresht. Pastaj shkoi në Paris dhe qëndroi atje pranë së ëmës. Pantazi u bë politikan dhe jurist, u njoh edhe si poet, shkrimtar, dramaturg, kritik letrar, eseist, komedian, satirist etj. E filloi karrierën politike si pjesëmarrës në revolucionin vllahian të vitit 1848 dhe anëtar i grupit radikal të udhëhequr nga Rosetti. Megjithëse dy herë u përfshi në administratën e kontesë Buzau, Pantazi e kaloi shumicën e kohës në ekzil, apo në Bukuresht. Pas vitit 1875 Pantazi Gjika u bë njëri ndër drejtuesit e Partisë Liberale.

Megjithëse Pantazi përgjithësisht është parë si shkrimtar mesatar, dallohet për marrëdhëniet e ngushta me shkrimtarët si Nicolae Filimon, Vasile Alecsandri, Dimitrie Bolintineanu, Alexandru Odobescu dhe Alexandru Macedonski, si dhe për polemikën e gjatë me shoqatën letrare konservatore “Junimea”. Veprat e Gjikës dhe bindjet e tij politike ishin kritikuar shpesh prej intelektualëve junimistë si Titu Maiorescu, Mihai Eminescu dhe Ion Luca Caragiale. Ai ishte njëri ndër ata politikanë liberalë për të cilët bën fjalë poema e Emineskut “Scrisoara” a III-a.

Rreth vitit 1850, Pantazi ra në dashuri me Camila de Fernex. Ceremonia e dasmës së tyre u zhvillua në kishën ortodokse greke të Marsejës. Vëllezërit Gjika u kthyen në Bukuresh të ndarë. Ardhja e tyre në atdhe u bë në kohën e shpërthimit të luftës së Krimesë. Pantazi Gjika u bashkua me ushtrinë otomane dhe shërbeu si uzbash në trupat kozake. I dekoruar dhe i vlerësuar kthehet në Bukuresht. Me traktatin e Parisit Vllahia lejohej të kishte një administratë të re.

Prokuror, avokat dhe gazetar Në vitet 1856-1858, Pantazi u bë prokuror për kontenë Dambovita, përpara se të kalonte në aktivitet privat si avokat. Përfshihet në politikë dhe bëhet njëri ndër veprimtarët më të dalluar liberal, i lidhur me krahun më radikal të udhëhequr nga Rosetti. Kjo ndodhi në kohën e bashkimit të Vllahisë me Moldavinë nën sundimin e princit Alexander John Cuza. Pas zgjedhjes së princit Cuza, Gjika hyri në shërbimin civil, duke u bërë inspektor në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë dhe pastaj drejtor Departamenti në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme. Kthehet në profesionin e avokatit dhe në vitin 1861 u bë përfaqësues ligjor i njerëzve që u arrestuan gjatë trazirave antiunioniste në Craiova. Një vit më vonë emërohet përfaqësues ligjor në Ministrinë e Arsimit. Në vitin 1859, së bashku me Dimitrie Bolintineanu, botoi revistën Dambovita, por shpejt artikujt e saj shkaktuan skandal dhe Pantazi u arrestua për mungesën e etikës në organin e tij. Ndau të njëjtën qeli me kolegun e tij, Orasanu, një kundërshtar i vendosur i sundimit të mbretit Karol. Pantazi u bë mik me shkrimtarin Alexander Odobescu dhe më vonë, në vitin 1861 bashkëpunoi me revistën e tij letrare, Revista Romana. Po gjatë këtyre viteve, Pantazi Gjika botoi dy revista satirike, Pacala dhe Scranciobul. Në vitin 1863 Pantazi shkoi në Moldavi, ku fillimisht vizitoi kushërirën e tij, Kleopatra Gjika, që ishte martuar në familjen ruse Trubetskoy. Atje mori pjesë edhe në veprimtaritë e shkrimtarit moldavian Iacob Negruzzi, të cilin e kishte paraqitur në rrethin e Rosettit. Duke filluar me vitin 1870, Gjika botoi disa artikuj në revistën e Rosettit, “Romanul”. Gjatë kësaj periudhe filloi të publikojë pjesët e tij letrare në Revista Contimporana.
Në vitin 1866, sundimtari Cuza u zevendësua me Karolin e Hohenzollernit. Pantazi Gjika kishte luajtur një rol të dorës së dytë në përpjekjet për të rrëzuar Cuza-n si komandant lokal i Gardës së Qytetarëve. Atij iu dha detyra e Prefektit të kontesë Buzau. Emërimi ishte mirëpritur nga Vasile Alexander, që kishte patur një korespondencë të gjatë me të dy vëllezërit Gjika. Koha e qëndrimit të tij në detyrë kishte qenë e shkurtër për shkak të antipatisë së Mbretit Karol. U kthye në Bukuresht dhe bleu një vilë në rrugën Cometei. Në kryeqytet u angazhua si përfaqësues i Alexandri-t në një konflikt ligjor me fshatarët që kishin hyrë në pronat e tij.

Vitet e fundit të jetës. Vila e Pantazi Gjikës në Bukuresht u bë vendi i takimit për shumë personalitete letrare të kohës. Gjika ishte i lidhur shumë me poetin simbolist Alexandru Macedonski, që banonte aty afër. Pantazi u bë deputet dhe pastaj senator, duke përfaqësuar atje liberalët dhe në fund të jetës nacional liberalët. Pantazi Gjika vdiq në shtëpinë e tij në rrugën Cometei më 17 korrik 1882. U varros në varrezat familjare në Ghergani. Ai u trashëgua nga e bija Camila Gjika që vdiq në vitin 1908 në moshën tetëdhjetëvjeçare.

Albert Gjika Albert Gjika është pjesëtari i trungut të Gjikajve, që është marrë shumë me çështjen shqiptare. Në drejtimin e tij u mbajt në Bukuresht një kongres mbarëkombëtar i shqiptarëve. Ai bashkëpunoi me rrethet patriotike shqiptare në mërgim dhe me patriotë që jetonin dhe vepronin në Shqipëri. Në nëntor të vitit 1902 formon një komitet shqiptar në Paris dhe u fut në lidhje me shqiptarë të shquar që jetonin në vende të ndryshme të Europës, në Amerikë dhe në Egjipt. Programi politik i Komitetit Shqiptar të Parisit në fillim parashikonte marrëdhënie të mira në mes të shqiptarëve dhe Perandorisë Osmane, por pas vizitës që Gjika bëri në Stamboll u bind se marrëdhëniet e mira me Portën e Lartë nuk ishin në interes të shqiptarëve. Albert Gjika ishte një njeri shumë energjik dhe kishte ambicie për t’u angazhuar në politikën shqiptare. Për të siguruar mbështetje bëri shumë udhëtime nëpër Europë dhe takoi shumë njerëz. Nga fundi i vitit 1904 shkoi në Angli dhe në fillim të vitit 1905 në Itali dhe në Mal të Zi. Ai ishte ndër të parët që i deklaroi ambiciet e tij për t’u bërë Mbret i Shqipërisë së pavarur. Nisur nga pretendimet e tij, si kryetar i kombit, në vitin 1909, kërkoi autonominë e Shqipërisë. Në vitin 1911 u rishfaq në skenën politike me nje deklaratë, ku u drejtohej Fuqive të Mëdha, duke i informuar mbi kryengritjen shqiptare dhe botoi një projekt të kushtetutës së Shqipërisë autonome. Pas shpalljes së pavarësisë edhe zyrtarisht u shfaq si njëri ndër pretendentët për fronin mbretëror të Shqipërisë.

Vladimir Gjika Vladimir Gjika lindi më 25 dhjetor 1873. Ishte diplomat dhe eseist dhe pas konvertimit nga ortodoks në katolik u bë prift. Shërbeu në Transilvani, ku kishte dy milion katolikë, të organizuar në shtatë dioçeza. Arriti të bëhet kryetar i Konferencës Ipeshkvnore të Rumanisë. Pas vendosjes së regjimit komunist në Rumani arrestohet dhe vdes në burg nga torturat më 17 maj 1954. Për nder të tij është krijuar në Rumani Qendra e Studimeve Katolike që mban emrin e tij.

Dhimitër J. Gjika Dhimitër J. Gjika lindi në vitin 1875 në Bukuresht. U bë ministër në vitet 1919-1922.
Matila Costiesco Gjika Matila Gjika lindi më 13 shtator 1881 në Iasi të Rumanisë dhe i përket familjes fisnike Gjika nga ana e nënës. Prindërit e tij ishin Matila Costiescu dhe Maria Gjika. Ai është stërnipi i Grigor Aleksandër Gjikës, princit të fundit të Moldavisë. Fillimisht studioi në kolegjin jezuit në Jersey, pastaj në Akademinë Detare Franceze në Brest, Shkollën e Lartë Elektrike në Paris dhe së fundit në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Universitetin e Lirë të Brukselit, ku mori edhe doktoratën. Iu bashkua shërbimit diplomatik në vitin 1910 dhe shërbeu në ambasadat rumune në disa kryeqytete të Europës si Romë, Berlin, Londër, Madrid, Paris, Vjenë dhe Stokholm. U bë ambasador i Rumanisë në Suedi dhe në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar. Në vitin 1918 u martua me Eileen O’Conor, vajzën e Sir Nicholas Roderick O’Conor, ish-ambasador i Mbretërisë së Bashkuar në Perandorinë Osmane dhe në Rusi. Matila pati formim të gjithanshëm. Ishte oficer marine, diplomat, shkrimtar, matematicien, esteticien, shkrimtar dhe historian. Ai u prezantua në rrethet letrare franceze dhe angleze nga Paul Morand dhe princi Antoine Bibesco. U bë mik i Marcel Prustit dhe poetit Leon-Paul Fargue. Si vizitor i shpeshtë i sallonit letrar të Natalie Cifford Barneyt, ai u takua me shumicën e shkrimtarëve amerikanë, që kishin emigruar në Europë. Interesi kryesor i Matilës ishte gjithmonë sinteza e matematikës me poezinë. Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe vendosjes së regjimit komunist në Rumani, Matila Gjika largohet nga vendi dhe shkon të punojë si profesor i estetikës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në Universitetin e Kalifornisë së Jugut dhe Kolegjin “Mary Washington” në Virxhinia. Megjithëse studiues i pasionuar, Matila tregoi interes edhe për politikën. Kujtimet e tij që u publikuan në vitin 1961 përfundojnë me një mesazh besimi mbi natyrën njerëzore.
Princ Matila Gjika vdiq në Londër më 14 korrik 1965, dy vjet pas vdekjes së gruas së tij dhe ishte varrosur në varrezat Gunnersbury të Londrës.

Veprat e Matila Gjikës
Estetika e proporcioneve (1927)
Numri i artë (1931)
Shiu i yjeve (1936),- e vetmja novelë që shkroi.
Ese mbi ritmin (1938), me parathënie të shokut të tij Paul Valéry
Turi i horizontit filozofik (1946)
Magjia e foljes (1949)
Një kronologji dokumentare e historisë rumune prej periudhave parahistorike deri në ditët e sotme (1941)
Gjeometria e artit dhe jetës (1946)
Një doracak i gjeometrisë praktike (1952)
Filozofia dhe mistika e numrave (1952)
Matila Gjika, kujtime (1961)


Albania

----------


## hoteli

Po mire krejte ,pore nji gja ,nuke ceket ketu,dhe deshiroja ta dije per kete familje,nuke deshiroje qe elena gjika te mere pjese ne kete,sepse ajo me te vetet ka qene,Shqipetare,dhe ka luejte nji role te bukur ne jete,per Shqipetaret,dhe pse u nda prej burrit rus,?Mire kishte me qene te bahet pershkrimi i familjes GJIKA ne qashtjen SHQIPETARE,po e veqoj ,nder 1 Konferenca e bukureshtit,1877,dhe konferenca ne berlin 1878 kure dihet se pikerishte ata kane luftue per shlirim ,kane qene ne revulicione te frances dmth perkrahes te revulicioni,dhe se fundi dihet mbarimi i dy gjikave sa luftuen dhe per ke luftuen ,dihen deri ne vitin 1912 1913 ,krejte janete shkrueme,shume lehte ashte te shkruajshe gjera pozitive,pore gjanat negative shume veshtire,duhet te shtrohet pyetja ku jane MONI ALBANET,/pse humben?dhe kushepate dore ne ket shfarosje?sote ne ato vise nuke folet gjuha SHQIPE,e ase Gjuha MONI ALBANE,populli shqipetare u zhduke per 50 vjete krejte u treten disa ne turqi disa ndruen identitetin,disa u bane qytetare te atyre shteteve qe u formuan keshtu u zhduken miliona SHQIPETARE,sot ska asnji shqipetare atje,,po ti thuesh se para 150 vjete te gjithe kane folur gjuhen Shqipe ti nxjerin syte,dhe ata thojne qe jane ruse,rumune,moldave bugare,hungare,kroate,greke serbe,vetem shqipetare nuke jane,dhe po shtroje nji pyetje ku jane 12 milion Shqipetare,?ku jane MONI ALBANET?Shume pyetje e thjeshte per ata qe kupetojne.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Dora dIstria dhe gjaku i përzier i shqiptarëve*

» Dërguar më: 21/11/2010 - 14:45

Luan Rama

Në kohën që Dora dIstria ndërmerr këtë udhëtim, në korrik të vitit 1862, ajo ishte në Francë një nga intelektualet më në zë, që shpesh e gjeje në esetë e saj të botuara në revistën më të njohur franceze Revue des Deux Mondes, (Revista e Dy Botëve). Meqë ishin të pakta, nga gratë në këtë revistë ishin vetëm tre: George Sand, Madame de Stael dhe Dora dIstria, e cila kishte botuar një sërë esesh rreth folklorit shqiptar, serb, grek, apo botime historike mbi Francën, etj. Tashmë objekt i studimit të saj do të ishte Greqi, ku kishte mjaft të njohur e ku gjatë këtij udhëtimi, atë e shpallën në Athinë, Qytetare Nderi të qytetit. Pra ishte një intelektuale pa paragjykime që e vlerësonte artin dhe historinë greke.
Hipur mbi kalë, në atë karvan të drejtuar nga G. Papadhopulos, profesori i Shkollës së Arteve të Bukura dhe anëtari i Shoqatës Arkeologjike, Dora dIstria, përshkoi Tebën, duke marrë rrugën drejt Eleusis, një vend i shenjtë i kultit të Demetrës. Rrugës ajo kalon në fshatin e Mandra-s, të banuar nga shqiptarët. Në Mandra, si dhe në pjesën tjetër të mbretërisë, hapja e shkollave greke tenton ti helenizojë shqiptarët, këtë racë energjike, hijerëndë dhe puntore, tepër të lidhur me luftën dhe bujqësinë. Ndërsa fshatrat grekë, si në shumë zona të tjera, janë veçse një grumbull kasollesh prej balte Nga Mandra, udha i çon drejt Vilari dhe në Paleo-Kundura. Kohë më kohë, shqiptaret, të cilat nuk e kishin humbur bukurinë e racës së tyre, tani kalonin me gomerët e ngarkuar me degë pemësh Rrethinat e Tebës, në përgjithësi janë të populluara nga shqiptarët, të cilët janë vendosur në fushë por shqiptarët e ruajnë ende gjuhën e tyre. Karvani ndalon në Mazi, sepse Dora duhet të takojë një shqiptare, më të pasurën e fshatit, një grua të bukur e shtatlartë që quhet Hiera. Kishte një porosi për të, por ajo u çudit që gruaja ishte e trishtë dhe rënkonte nga dëshpërimi Qyteti i Poros, shkruan ajo, - është i banuar nga 4500 shqiptarë dhe është ndërtuar mbi një shkëmb të madh, shpesh i përmbytur nga dallgët, që zgjatet në ishull si një e dalë tepër e ngushtë në det. Porti i madh dhe i bukur që ka ky ishull, ku ngrihet tempulli i Poseidonit, rrënojat e të cilit duken ende lart në mal, e ka bërë Poros-in bazën e vërtetë detare të Greqisë.
Kur shkon në Argos, ajo shënon në bllokun e saj se banorët e Argos janë pothuaj shqiptarë, por meqë gjuha shqiptare nuk mësohet në shkolla që nga themelimi i mbretërisë greke, ata po njësohen me helenët. Pranë Argosit, rrugës për në Nafplio, (Nauplie), ajo ndalon në Mikenë, ku gjëndeshin rrënojat dhe muret e mëdha të qytetërimit të vjetër grek. Të shumtë janë udhtarët evropianë, arkeologë, shkencëtarë e studjues të historisë, që konstatojnë vlerën e madhe të asaj kulture aq të vjetër. Nafplio buzë detit, me kështjellën e madhe veneciane të mbrojtur aq shumë nga shqiptarët e Nafplios, është befasues për çdo të huaj. Eshtë hera e parë që Dora gjëndet në një vënd të tillë epik. Plazhi ku u vranë mijra shqiptarë, quhet edhe sot Plazhi i arvanitasve. Por Dora dIstria ngutej në fakt të shkonte sa më parë në Misolongj për të vizituar varrin e suliotit të famshëm Marko Boçarit, emri i të cilit ishte bërë mjaft i njohur nga lordi Bajron dhe shkrimet e Victor Hugo dhe shumë autorëve të tjerë. Duke shkuar në varrin e tij, në librin e saj, ajo kujton njëkohësisht himnet e thurrura nga Bajroni dhe qindra poetë të Evropës që i kënduan heroizmit të tij dhe shumë arvanitasve të tjerë, heronj të Revolucionit, si Kollokotroni, Karaiskaj, Xhavella, Andruçi e të tjerë. Pas kthimit nga Suli, ajo do të shënonte në doreeshkrimin e saj:  Suli, lavdia e Shqipërisë së krishterë, bijtë e të cilit hynë në ushtrinë franceze dhe rivalizuan për trimëri me ushtarët e Napoleonit në Champ-Aubert, në Montmirail dhe në Montereau

*Kur Dora dIstria pikëtakonte Bubulinën*

Të nesërmen Dora do të ndërmerrte një udhëtim të veçante: do të shkonte të pikëtakonte gjurmët e Bubulinës, një figurë që e frymëzonte në veçanti e për të cilën fliste në disa shkrime të saj. Hipur në anijen e quajtur Othon, (me emrin e mbretit të parë të mbretërisë greke, të caktuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha), ajo tashmë i drejtohet ishujve ishujve Hidra e Specia, dy ishuj me ngulimet e vjetra shqiptare që nga shekulli XIV, që nxorrën shumë heronj që aq shumë i dhanë Revolucionit grek, duke i sulmuar osmanët me anijet e tyre në detrat e Greqisë, dhe së pari në Argos, Nafplio, gjirin e Salaminës, e kudo. Dhe Bubulina ishte heroina e detit. Kur shpërtheu Revolucioni, - shkruan ajo, - ditën e Lajmërimit të ngjitjes në qiell të Jezusë të vitit 1821, Bubulina ngriti flamurin nacional mbi anijet e saj. Tri nga anijet, ajo i nisi në Epidor dhe në Melos, ndërkohë që vetë, me anijen më të madhe të saj, e shoqëruar nga 139 marinarë dhe dy djemtë e saj, Jani dhe Niko, ajo u nis drejt Nafplios. Një francez, koloneli Vautier, i cili e pa atë gjatë rrethimit të Nafplios tregon në kujtimet e tij se ajo ishte ende e bukur dhe se sjelljet e saj ishin të drejtpërdrejta. Ajo qesh me gjithë zemër kur ne i themi se sa shumë flitet për të në Paris, ku e tregojnë ashatu me pisqollat e shpatën e madhe të saj. Bubulina nuk është një amazonë, por ajo ka ndjenja bujare e të flakta patriotizmi, dhe është në vazhdën e traditës së femrave të Spartës Zbarkimi në Specaj është emocionant për të, pasi ky ishull, me shkëmbenj të lartë, ishte bërë sinonim i emrit të Bubulinës. Aty ishte shtëpia e saj, varri i saj dhe legjendat e saj. Në Specaj, kullat e bardha pa çati, që zbresin nga kodra drejt bregut, - shkruan ajo, - janë të rrethuara me kopshte... Në fillim ndalova tek njerëzit e familjes së Bubulinës, ku u prita nga një grua që mbante një zi të madhe dhe që dukej se ishte shumë e bukur. Kur morrëm të pijmë kafetë dhe të shijojmë likotë e ëmbla, ajo i tha të birit që të na çonte në shtëpinë e Bubulinës. Hyra në një sallë të madhe të rrethuar me mindere. Zoti Niko Boboli, djali i Bubulinës, mbante një veshje të banorëve të këtyre ishujve: fesin, një xhaketë të shkurtër, pantallona të mëdha blu e me shumë pala dhe një brez të kuq në mes. Edhe gruaja e tij ishte e veshur me kostumin e ishullit. Koka e saj ishte pështjellë me një shami të ngjyer lehtë në të verdhë e të kapur në mjekër, dy cepat e së cilës i ishin lidhur nga pas. Boboli më premtoi se do të vinte në Athinë dy ditë më pas, për të më treguar mbi jetën e nënës së tij si dhe të më sillte që të shikoja kafkën e saj. I ati i tij Boboli, , i cili ishte vënë në shërbim të Rusisë, ishte vrarë nga francezët në fushatën ushtarake të vitit 1812. Meqë kishte shumë pasuri, sulltani e kuptoi se vdekja e tij do ti krijonte rastin që të vinte dorë mbi pronat e tij, por vejusha e tij, Bubulina, shkoi ti mbronte të drejtat e saj në Konstantinopojë, ku ambasadori i Rusisë, konti Stregonof, një diplomat shumë i shquar, të cilin e kam njohur në Petersburg, e mori atë në mbrojtje. Kur u kthye në Specaj, Bubulina nuk gjeti qetësi. Marinarët e Specaj dhe Hidrës, shumë të bindur në det, në tokë ziheshin mes tyre, duke treguar kështu origjinën shqiptare. Gjaku i nxehtë i shqiptarëve, i çonte ata në zënka të përjetëshme. Dhe Bubulina nuk ishte më e pakët se bashkëpatriotët e saj në këtë drejtim. Edhe ajo u ngatërrua me grindjet e tyre, duke marrë armët për të mbrojtur miqtë e saj. Qeveria turke e thirri përsëri në Konstantinopojë, por ambasada ruse em ori sërrish në mbrojtje të saj
Dora dIstria ka dëshirë të tregojë për jetën e kësaj heroine që është e denjë për romane, të tregojë për aventurat e saj, angazhimin në Revolucionin grek dhe betejat e panumurta që zhvilloi në det kundër osmanëve, ku u vra dhe një nga bijtë e saj. Ajo nuk mungon të tregojë dhe për vrasjen e saj, ashtu siç e dëgjoi nga speciotët e hidriotët, apo vetë djali i saj, jo në një betejë, siç mund të kishte ndodhur gjatë gjithë atyre viteve lufte, por në ballkonin e shtëpisë së saj, pas revolucionit, në ditët e para të lirisë, duke i dhënë strehë vajzës që kishte rrëmbyer djali i saj dhe ku një plumb i njerëzve të asaj vajze e kishte marrë mu në ballë. Në Athinë, ashtu siç e kishin lënë, Niko Boboli erdhi ta takonte. Me këtë rast ai i solli dhe kafkën e të ëmës, meqë Dora kishte ngulur këmbë që ta shikonte nga afër. Dhe ja, tani ajo e kishte në dorë kafkën e asaj gruaje që kishte hyrë në legjendë. Kafka e saj ishte e vogël dhe me një formë të rregullt, - shkruan ajo në librin e saj, - kur Boboli erdhi të ma tregonte në Athinë, e pyeta nëse ia kishin kthyer pasuritë që ajo i kishte vënë në shërbim të Greqisë. Por ai mu përgjegj me trishtim se familja e tyre kishte rënë në mjerim, pasi qeveritarët që zevëndësonin njëri tjetrin, asnjëherë nuk kishin menduar për këtë Në orën nëntë të mëngjesit ne kaluam para ishullit të Hidrës. Qyteti me shtëpitë e tij, të cilave thatësira dhe klima u kishte dhënë një bardhësi të përherëshme, mbartëte gjithashtu dhe mullinjtë me tetë krahë, të cilët ngriheshin në një lartësi të madhe. Një amfiteatër i vërtetë mbi manastirin që kishte një pamje madhështore. Atje më treguan shtëpinë katrore me kanate jeshile që e mbronin nga era: ishte shtëpia e navarkut Miauli. Më treguan pastaj njëra pas tjetrës shtëpitë e Konduriotit dhe të prijësave të tjerë, të cilët bënë sakrifica bujare me pasurinë e tyre për Greqinë e dashur.
Gjatë qëndrimit në ishull, ngado Dora-n e shoqërojnë speciotë e hidriotë, që siç thotë ajo janë burra të fortë e me lëvizje të fuqishme, ku në sytë e tyre të zinj mund të shohësh pasionet e zjarrta të Shqipërisë krenare. Duket që miqësinë e tyre ata e çojnë gjer në kufijtë e fanatizmit, që gëzimin e tyre e çojnë gjer në delir, dhimbjen gjer në furi, ndërsa zemërimin gjer në një ndjesi të pamëshirëshme. Duke lexuar këto rreshta të Dora dIstria-s, mu kujtua ajo ditë, disa vite më parë, kur pasi kisha përkthyer librin e Michel de Grèce Bubulina, rikthehesha në Specaj. Madje shkova dhe në muzeun e Bubulinës, ku në sallonin e madh ishin shtruar dhe mindere rrëze mureve si në Shqipëri. Përgjegjësit të muzeut kur i fola për librin e Michel de Grèce, (nga familja mbretërore e Greqisë) dhe përkatësinë shqiptare të heroinës, siç e tregonte me detaje të hollësishme ky autor francez, ai filloi të nxehej e ta mallkonte atë, pasi nuk ishte e vërtetë se Bubulina na kishte gjak shqiptari. Asnjë nga heronjtë e Revolucionit Grek nuk kishte qënë shqiptar, duke filluar që nga Marko Boçari. E kuptova menjëherë se ky lloj nacionalizmi, edhe pse ishin në fillimin e mijëvjeçarit të tretë dhe në një kohë moderne, përsëri nuk ishte shqitur nga zemrat e shumë grekëve.
Në Specaj flasin arvanitika, pra shqip, gjuhën tonë, - shkruan Michel de Grèce përmes gojës së Laskarinës. - Në fakt, nëna, ati im dhe unë, ishim grekë pa qënë të tillë. Ishim grekë me shpirt e me zemër, me fe dhe me ideal, dhe sigurisht, grekë të sakrificës, sepse ne jepnim dhe jetën tonë për Greqinë, por jo grekë nga gjaku, sipas historianëve puristë. Unë jam një arvanitase, me një fjalë, shqiptare. Që prej kohrash tepër të largëta, raca jonë ka patur emra të ndryshëm. Vallë jemi pellazgë, ilirianë? Mos vallë gjuha jonë vjen drejpërdrejt nga sankritishtja, siç e pohojnë ekspertët? Di vetëm se ne kemi ardhur në Ballkan që prej mijra vjetësh dhe jemi shpërndarë nëpër koloni, pothuaj ngado nëpër Greqi. Hidra është shqiptare, Specaj po ashtu

*Laskarina*

Laskarina Bubulina u rrit në një ambient arvanitas, me këngët dhe zakonet e tyre, të njëjta me ato të Shqipërisë së jugut. Të njëjtat këngë, mite e rite. Shumë e re ajo dashurohet me një grek nga Specaj, të quajtur Jonuzas, që atë kohë, si gjithë burrat e këtyre ishujve, rrihte detet e Greqisë dhe të Mesdheut. Në historinë e atyre ishujve, Bubulina do të ishte e para grua që do të thyente zakonin e vjetër. Duke ia lënë fëmijët nënës së saj, ajo ishte e para që e ndoqi të shoqin në det. Ai e mori atë në portet e Italisë dhe të Dalmacisë, e çoi tutje në Smirnë (Izmir) dhe në portet e Spanjës, ku blinin armë prusiane dhe angleze. Në Marsejë të Francës shisnin grurë dhe blinin mëndafshet e famëshme të Lionit apo verën Bordo. Në Kartagjenë shisnin kaviar dhe blinin verën Malaga. Tregëtia u shkonte mbarë, edhe pse u duhej shpesh të luftonin me piratët korserë apo doganierët turq. I frymëzuar nga Katerina e II e Rusisë, Jonuzas nisi luftën në det kundër otomanëve dhe Laskarina trime e shoqëroi në momentet më të vështira e tragjike. Marinarët e thërrisnin kapetanica, sepse ajo ishte e fortë si një burrë dhe armët i mbante ngjeshur në brez. Një ditë, në Specaj, mbërriti trupi pa jetë i Jonuzas, vrarë në betejë me otomanët në ngushticën e Siqilisë. Laskarina 26 vjeçare mbeti e ve me tri fëmijë, por shpejt Bubulis (Boboli), miku më i ngushtë i të shoqit kërkon të martohet me të. Dhe përsëri, duke ndjekur Bubulis, Laskarina do të vazhdonte aventurën e saj me detin, luftën dhe jetën boheme. Edhe Bubulis ishte trim e njeri i aventurës. Me të ajo do rrahë Atlantikun, do të shkojë gjer në Veracruz e Buenos-Aires, në Lisbonë, Kartagjenë dhe Detin e Zi. Emri i saj tashmë ishte kthyer në legjendë. Por pas vrasjes së Bubulis dhe të djalit të saj në betejat detare, emri i saj do të bëhej simbol i luftës për liri. Gjithçka ajo e vuri në shërbim të revolucionit.
*
Ku është varri i Bubulinës?*

Një nga pyetjet e para të vizitorit të huaj që vjen në Specaj është të dijë se ku ndodhet varri i Bubulinës. Kureshtar për të mësuar diçka mbi vdekjen e saj, atë ditë të nxehtë, u nisa drejt një shtëpie tjetër, jo më larg se dyqind metra nga shtëpia muze, drejt vendit ku pikërisht ajo ishte vrarë. Gjithçka ishte e heshtur. Nën diellin e fortë iu afrova asaj shtëpie, ku shquhej ai ballkon i vogël ku ajo ishte shfaqur për herë të fundit për të mbrojtur dashurinë e birit të saj. Gjithçka tashmë e mbulonte një heshtje varri. Ishte banesa ku ajo kishte jetuar me Jonuzas, burrin e e saj të parë. Edhe Miller kishte shkelur këtu më 1939 për të gjetur gjurmët e Bubulinës. Hapat e tij kishin kapërcyer oborrin dhe ishin futur në atë ndërtesë të braktisur dhe të pabanuar. Në shtëpinë Bubulinës, atje ku e kanë vrarë, ndërtesa i ngjan një shtëpie të errët, e gjithë fantazma, - kishte shkruar ai. - Poshtë në sallon, gjëndet një altar i vogël. Nën dyshemenë me dërrasa dëgjohet zhurma e minjve që vrapojnë si të çmendur nga të katër anët...
Vallë kështu e kishte gjetur atë varr dhe Dora dIstria?...
Flamuri i saj me shqiponjën mbi një fushë të kuqe, të shndruar më pas në blu, rrethuar nga një shirit i kuq, valëvitet tashmë majë çatisë së shtëpisë. Vite me rradhë ai flamur ishte ngritur mbi anijen e saj, nga një betejë në tjetrën, nga Argosi, në brigjet e Patras, Prevezës, Akarnisë e brigjeve të Peloponezit. Ai flamur e kishte çuar në Tripolica ku do të takonte trimin tjetër arvanitas, legjendarin Kolokotroni, të cilin do ta dashuronte që ditën e parë që do ta takonte.

*Gjaku i përzier*

Një nga udhëtarët e famshëm të Ballkanit, etnologu e kartografi francez Guillaume Lejean, duke shkruar me shumë dashuri për shqiptarët dhe për udhëtimet e tij në Greqi, shkruan se gjaku i shqiptarëve është shumë i përzier me atë të helenëve. Studjuesi tjetër Albert Dumont që udhëtoi në Shqipëri dhe në greqi në vitet 1870, shkruan për shumë vendbanime në thellësi të Greqisë, fshatra e zona të tëra, duke shkruar dhe për një nga figurat e familjes së Gjin Bua Shpatas, zotit të Artës dhe një nga luftëratët e mëdhenj kundër osmanëve, duke treguar dhe historinë e labvdishme të Mërkur Buas, prijësit stratiot, i cili u shërbeu mbretërve dhe perandorëve të Evropës. Dora dIstria, para se të ndërmerrte udhëtimin në Greqi, por edhe më pas, në përgatitjen e librit në dy volume, iu referua shumë udhëtarëve të huaj, historianë dhe njerëz të politikës. Për shqiptarët shkruanin dhe Flaubert, Louis Auguste, konti i Frobin, Charles Blanc Para tyre, ambasadori francez në Konstantinopojë në vitin 1784, Choiseul-Gouffier, i cili disa herë udhëtoi nëpër Greqi, në La Grèce moderne, shkruante për shqiptarët e Livadhjasë, që në të hyrë të kishës i lënë të lëshuara gërshetat e tyre. Në Greqi, - shkruan ai, - ka dy lloj racash njerëzore të dallueshme dhe që njihen me lehtësi: raca e shqiptarëve dhe raca helenike. Në epoka të ndryshme, shqiptarët kanë pushtuar Greqinë kontinentale dhe Peloponezin. Ai i pikëtakon shqiptarët në Eubea: Shqiptarët nuk e çajnë kokën shumë për të ardhmen e tyre. Ata janë shumë ekspansivë dhe zhurmëmëdhenj në momentet e gëzuara. Ne kënduam këngë franceze, greke, shqiptare. Një djalosh shqiptar 13 vjeçar ia dha me një zë të lartë. Dhe ndërkohë bashkëpatriotët e tij të ulur në një gjysmë-rrethi, përsërisnin në korr refrenin e këngës. Në Malin e Athos, është po një shqiptar që e shoqëron ambasadorin francez. Pushka që shkrehu shqiptari, paralajmëroi para mureve të manastirit, ardhjen tonë.
Por mjaft interesant është udhëtimi i Dora dIstra-s në Athinë, ku gjurmët shqiptare janë të shumta, madje dhe lart në Tatoi. Ca miq e çuan atë në kullotat e shqiptarëve, në Tatoi. Këta shqiptarë kishin si prijës një grua të quajtur Kara Japina, - shkruan ajo.  Kur shkuam, ne pamë një shesh të rrumbullaktë, ku me ca dërrasa të punuara e shufra hekuri, shkërmoqnin kallzat e grurit. Ca fshatarë në këmbë, hipur mbi dërrasë dhe kapur pas supit të njëri tjetrit, tërhiqeshin nga kuajt që vinin rrotull, të cilët i fshikullonin. Rreth çadrave, mbi pemë, thaheshin rroba, ndërsa kampi i tyre shtrihej nën ca pisha madhështore. Një shi i hollë na detyroi të strukeshim brënda, ku kishte qylyme dhe shajakë me djathtë pranë dollapit. Oxhaku ishte një rreth me gurë, në të hyrë të çadrës. Gratë mbanin mbi kokë një shami të rrotulluar bukur, ku nga balli, anash, u dilnin dy bukle. Një gërshet i gjatë e i zi u binte gjer në mes. Këmisha e tyre ishte qëndisur me ngjyra të ndezura gjatë gjithë krahëve. Mbanin gjithashtu përparëse dhe bluzë të bardhë Ne hëngrëm darkë në një vënd të ngritur para kampit nga ku dukej Athina dhe deti

*Arvanitasit e Chateaubriand*

Një nga përshkrimet e bukura është ai i Chateaubriand-it. Ja çshkruan ai ndër të tjera për arvanitasit: Po lija Athinën dhe po shikoja një ëndërr të veçantë. Sikur më kishin dhënë kurorën e Atikës. Themeloja një universitet ku fëmijët e gjithë Evropës vinin të mësonin greqishten letrare dhe atë popullore një tufë zviceranësh, dhe gjermanësh përziheshin me shqiptarët e mij. Më datën 27, ne shkuam tek një shqiptar që njihte z. Fauvel Por u desh ta ndaloja udhëtimin nga ethet që më pushtuan në kasollen e këtij shqiptari. Ditën e kaloja shtirë mbi rrobën time. Të gjithë njerëzit e shtëpisë shkonin në fusha. Madje dhe Josifi shkonte. Në shtëpi mbetej veç vajza e mikut tonë shqiptar. Ishte një vajzë 17 vjeçare, tepër e bukur, e cila ecte me këmbët zbathur dhe flokët e mbushur me monedha argjendi. Nuk merrej me mua, por punonte sikur të mos isha atje. Porta ishte e hapur dhe rrezet e diellit hynin në atë kthinë që ishte i veti vënd me dritë. Hera herës më kapte gjumi. Zgjohesha pastaj dhe shikoja shqiptaren që merrej me punë, duke kënduar me gjysmë zëri. Ndonjëherë i kërkoja ujë, nero. Ajo më sillte një kupë plot me ujë dhe duke kryqëzuar krahët, ajo priste që ujë të mbaroja. Kur mbaroja, ajo më thoshte Kalo?, A është i mirë? dhe pastaj kthehej në punët e saj. Gjëja e parë që më ra në sy në Megare, ishte një grup grash shqiptare, që në të vërtetë nuk ishin aq të bukura sa Nausika dhe shoqet e saj. Të gëzuara ato lanin teshat pranë një burimi, ku dukeshin disa fragmente të një akuaduku të vjetër... Zbritëm pastaj te një shqiptar, ku u strehuam mjaft mirë. Pastaj erdhi dikush ti shikoja të bijën. Shkova dhe gjeta atë krijesë të mjerë mbi rrogoz të mbuluar me ca zhele. Me pështirosje më zgjati krahun e saj të mbuluar me lecka, i cili ra mbi mbulesë. Ishte gjithë ethe. I hoqa nga flokët gjithë ato monedha që ie mbanin nxehtësinë në kokë, monedha me të cilat fshatarët shqiptarë zbukurojnë gërshetat e tyre. Me vete kisha kamfor kundër murtajës dhe atë e ndava me atë të sëmurë. E kishin ushqyer me rrush dhe u thashë se mirë kishin bërë. Pastaj u lutëm për shpirtin e Krishtit dhe Virgjëreshës, duke u premtuar se do të shërohej Kur dola, gjeta një fshat të tërë që ishte grumbulluar para portës. Gratë u sulën drejt meje duke thirrur: verë, verë Kështu ata donin të më shpërblenin, duke më detyruar të pija verë Gjithë dhimbje, arrita më së fundi në kasolle. Në sy, gjatë gjithë natës, kisha imazhin e asaj shqiptareje që jepte e merrte me jetën. Dhe kjo më kujtoi Virgjilin, që duke vizituar si dhe unë tashmë Greqinë, kishte ndaluar në Megare i sëmurë dhe atje kishte vdekur
Ja pra gjaku i përzier i shqiptarëve dhe i grekëve. Eshtë pikërisht kjo histori që na e zbulon Dora dIstria, por dhe një mori letrarësh e historianësh të mëdhenj, duke na kujtuar sot, që historinë ta shohim të përbashkët dhe jo kundër njëri tjetrit. Deklaratat e sotme të priftërinjve dhe zyrtarëve nacionalistë, janë jo vetëm dritëshkurtëra, por ato prishin frymën e miqësisë së vjetër që i ka lidhur dy popujt tanë, nga më të vjetrit e Evropës.

MILOSAO.

----------


## EncounterAL

A mundet kush te na tregoje per librin qe vijon ?

=========  Libri ===========
Bibliographic information

 Title
           The Land of the Thunderbolt Mountains: 
  Authors 
                  Dora D'Istria, 
                  Morelle Smith 

Translated by Morelle Smith 
Edition illustrated 

Publisher
                 I. B. Tauris, 2008 

ISBN 1845115902, 9781845115906 
Length 184 pages 
Subjects Albania
Folklore
History / Europe / Eastern
History / General
Nationalism
Women 
==============================

----------


## EncounterAL

Per librin e kengeve te Princeshes Gjika tregon interes
Albanologu i shquar Princi Luciano Bonaparte. 
Kete e lexojme ne artikullin e shkruar nga Bartolomeo Cecchetti 
i cili fillon ne fleten 163 te revistes qe vijon:

---------   Revista ne www   ------------
Ateneo Veneto: Rivista mensile 
Published 1868
----------------------------------

shenim: bashkengjitur eshte fleta nr.179 e revistes

----------


## Albo

*Dora d’Istria: Princesha me origjinë shqiptare, në themelet e qytetërimit europian*

Ilia S. Karanxha

Emri i Dora d’Istrias zuri një vend të nderuar qysh në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare shqiptare dhe mbeti i pa prekur deri në ditët tona. Qysh kur ishte gjallë dhe pas vdekjes shkrimet lavdëruese, studimet apo monografitë që fokalizonin aspekte të veçanta apo komplekse të jetës e veprës së saj nuk kanë munguar në Shqipëri por edhe në vendet e tjera e në veçanti: Rumani, Greqi, Itali, Francë e gjetkë. Fama e saj u përhap shumë shpejt në Evropë dhe fill pas saj edhe përtej oqeanit. Në ShBA gjatë vizitës që bëri në verën e vitit 1880 ajo u prit me nderime të veçanta dhe gjatë takimit që pati tek shkrimtari i shquar amerikan Henry Longfellow (1807-1882) ai ju zotua asaj se do të shkruante një poemë për Skënderbeun. Një rast i shquar dhe jo i vetmi kur Dora d’Istria përdorte famën e prestigjin e vet para personalitetesh të shquara të shkencës, të kulturës, të artit apo të politikës për tu imponuar atyre pikëpamjet e veta në dobi të të popujve danubianë-ballkanikë, që luftonin për çështje kombëtare e për progres shoqëror. Lista e këtyre personaliteteve me të cilët ajo pati kontakte në kohë e për çështje të ndryshme është mjaft e gjatë. Mund të përmendim vetëm disa për të krijuar një ide të pjesshme të vlerës dhe rëndësisë që i jepnin asaj persona të shquar si: Luis Benloew (1818-1900), Johann Georg von Hahn(1811-1869), Angelo De Gubernatis(1840-1913), Bartolomeo Cechetti(1838-1889), Lorenzo Valerio(1810-1865), Niccolo Tommaseo(1802 – 1874), Adam Wolf(1822-1883), Edgar Quinet(1803-1875), Francesco Protonotari(1836-1888), Paolo Mantegazza (1831-1910), Giuseppe Garibaldi(1807-882), Giorgio Asproni(1808-1876), Federgo Scolpis(1798-1878), Felice Schiavone(1803-1881) e shumë të tjerë.

Raportet e Dora d’Istrias me rilindësin tonë të shquar Jeronim de Rada e nëpërmjet tij edhe me rilindësit e tjerë Zef Jubani, Thimi Mitko, Dhimitër Kamarda, publiku shqiptar është njohur nga epistolari i saj i publikuar në një formë të pjesshme nga J. Kastrati(A.Popullor 3/1963), A. Kondo(1977), J. Bulo(Nëntori 12/1987) dhe së fundi, me kompetencë shkencore në gjuhën origjinale e në një variant gati shterues, nga studiuesja Merita Sauku-Bruci (2004), e cila ka nxjerrë në dritë me komente përkatëse 112 letra të Dora d’Istrias.
Në lidhje me epistolarin e Dora d’Istrias me botimet e bërë në Shqipëri dhe diçka në Rumani mbetemi gjithmonë në hapat e para të kësaj ndërmarrje të rëndësishme editoriale. Botimet e letrave të saj në Rumani janë bërë në “Revue historique du Sud-est européen” që drejtohej nga N. Jorga (më 1925, 1928 e më 1932 )dhe tani së fundi nga Georgeta Penelea Filitti në revista Biblos (Iasi) (n* 9-10/ 2000).
Mbeten akoma për t’u gjurmuar e për të nxjerrë në dritë epistolarin apo dokumente që lidhen me jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Elena Gjikës në fondet e Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Firences (letërshkëmbimi me A. De Gubernatis 156 letra, me F. Protonotari 18 letra, me N. Tommaseo 7 letra, e po këtu edhe disa fonde të tjera). Në bibliotekën Labornica të Livornos (rreth 20 letra drejtuar personave të ndryshëm), Biblioteka Arkivi i Risorxhimentos- Firence(Fondi mbi bashkë llazërinë e artizanëve), Arkivi Historik i Komunës të Firences (Fondet e Institutit Kombëtar Shurdh-memecët), e po kështu fonde të tjera që sot ndodhen në Torino, Venecia, Pisa, Roma, Cagliari, Gjenova, Graz dhe Bukuresht. Fondet që ndodhen në bibliotekën e Kosencë-s mbi letërkëmbimin me Jeronim de Radën mund t’i konsiderojmë të shteruara nga botimet e sipërpërmendura.

Krahas raporteve të saj me figura të shquara në një plan më të gjerë ajo ishte e njohur dhe e nderuar nga një sërë institucionesh me karakter kultural e akademik. Më 1873 B. Cechetti, kuptohet në konsultim edhe me vetë Dora d’Istrian, krahas veprave të saj të botuara deri në atë moment na transmeton edhe listën e këtyre institucioneve, të cilat njihnin dhe nderonin emrin e Dora d’Istrias. Në lidhje me këtë ai shkruan:

Princesha Dora d’Istria është pranuar nga shumë akademi të Italisë, Francës, Greqisë, Turqisë evropiane, të Azisë së Vogël, Austrisë. Është anëtare nderi e shoqatës Arkeologjike të Athinës (28 maj 1860), anëtare e Shoqatës gjeografike të Francës (19 janar 1866), anëtare korrespondente e Universitetit të Venecias, 8 mars 1868, anëtare nderi e shumë akademive italiane (1868-1873) mes të cilave akademia fizio-medistatika e Milanos, 18 qershor 1868, anëtare nderi e Minervës të Triestes, anëtare nderi e Sillogut të Athinës, maj 1867, anëtare nderi e Sillogut të Kostandinopolit, 8 gusht 1870, presidente nderi e (shoqatës) Elikona të Smirine (Azi) 17 mars 1871, anëtare e merituar e Akademisë Mbretërore Rafaelo nga Urbino, 17 dhjetor 1871, anëtare letrare e Shoqatës për nxitjen e teatrit në Itali, Firence 21 janar 1872, nën-presidente nderi e Shoqatës të grave greke për institucionalizimin femëror, 11 shtator 1872, anëtare e Akademisë të Konsultës (Quiriti) në Romë shkurt 1873, anëtare nderi e Paransios të Athinës, 28 shkurt 1873, anëtare nderi e Akademisë Pitagorike të Napolit 24 maj 1873, korrespondente e huaj e Akademisë Kombëtare e letërsisë dhe e shkencave të Barcelonës (Spanja) dhe e Institutit arkeologjik të Buonos-Ayres (Amerikë) 30 maj 1873, presidente nderi dhe kujdestare e shoqatës Chark të Kostandinopolit, 20 prill 1873 etj.

Këtu pra mbyll listën Cechetti duke mos i rreshtuar dot të gjitha institucionet e duke na lënë ne detyrën për vitet që do të vinin ta plotësonim këtë listë. Mund të shtojmë diçka se ishte edhe anëtare e shoqatës për studimet e orientit (9.XI.1873), por deri këtu del qartë që ajo u bë shumë shpejt një nga tre gratë më të famshme të shekullit të XIX mes Giorgio Sand (Arnandine Lucia Aurora Dupin, 1804- 1876). Dhe konteshës d’Agoult (Marie Catherine Sophie 1805-1876 e njohur edhe me pseudonimin Daniel Stern) fakt të cilin na e referon në një shkrim përkujtimor një muaj pas vdekjes (16 dhjetor 1888) revista “Nuova Antologia” ku Dora d’Istria kishte botuar shumë nga studimet e saj.

Duke mbetur gjithmonë tek B. Cechetti ish-drejtor i arkivave veneciane ai veç meritës që pati si kujdestar dhe përkthyes në italisht i veprës “Shqiptarët në Rumani” u kujdes gjithashtu të ndiqte me vëmendje të posaçme gjithë jetën publicistike të Dora d’Istrias dhe njëkohësisht ishte i pari që filloj të përpilonte bibliografinë e saj. Kjo bibliografi doli për herë të parë më 1868 e në vitet që do të vinin ribotohej me shtesat e reja. Më 1873 ai nxori edicionin e pestë të kësaj bibliografie dhe ky punim na bën të kuptojmë se sa e shumtë dhe e larmishme ka qenë veprimtarja krijuese e kësaj gruaje të shquar. Këto informacione kanë vlerën e veçantë se ato përpiloheshin në kohën kut vetë Dora d’Istria ishte gjallë dhe këshillat e informacionet e saj kuptohet nuk i kanë munguar B. Cechettit. Kanë anën e dobët se diçka ka mbetur pa përmendur e nuk u ndoq ibotimi i tyre në vitet e mëtejshme.
Ndër të parët intelektualë të nderuar që i shprehu mirënjohjen Cechetitt për këtë punë të kujdesshme dhe të rëndësishme ishte vetë Jeronim de Rada, i cili më 1868 i dedikon atij një vjershë në dialektin arbërsh bile edhe në emër të shqiptarëve të Kalabrisë. Bibliografia e vitit 1869 ishte strukturuar sipas argumenteve që Dora d’Istria kishte trajtuar në publikimet e saj dhe Cechetti i ndan ato në 8 kapituj). Në ribotimi e vitit 1873 ruhet i njëjti koncept i rigrupimit të shkrimeve sipas tematikës që trajtonin veçse kësaj radhe ajo është e ndarë në 10 pjesë dhe brenda tyre, në ndonjë rast, ka dhe nënndarje.

Pjesa e parë i kushtohet historisë të letërsisë dhe brenda saj kemi: 1. Poezia popullore e gadishullit lindor. 2. Poezia popullore e fino-mongolve. 3. Epope. 4. Portrete letrare.

Kështu sipas këtyre nënndarjeve janë renditur studimet: Letërsia dhe kombi rumun sipas këngëve popullore, e me radhë për kombin serb, për kombin shqiptar, për kombin grek e për kombin bullgar. Të gjitha të publikuara në “Revue des deux mondes” nga viti 1857 deri më 1867. Në këtë seksion mund të futim edhe valle dhe këngë kombëtare të rumunëve të botuar në “Acta comparationis literarum universarum” (maj 1884).

Bie në sy interesimi i menjëhershëm dhe i veçantë për artikullin që trajtonte këngët popullore shqip. Ribotimi i menjëhershëm i tyre u bë nga Luigi Luciano Bonaparte (1813-1891) një nga nipërit e Napolonit I të cilin Cechetti na e prezanton si një filolog dhe albanolog të shquar. Në fakt u mor më shumë me gjuhën baske. Fill pas tij ato u përkthyen menjëherë në greqisht(Therianos), në italisht(E. Artom) ndërsa në shqip nga Dhimitër Kamarda. Varianti në italisht u botua në Kozencë (Kalabri) i shoqëruar me portretin e autores të realizuar sipas një skice të Felice Schiavone-s. Pra brenda vitit 1867 ato u ribotuan 4 herë dhe sot i gjejmë edhe në një ribotim modern shqip nën kujdesin e D.Siliqi(2002).

Vazhdohet të dalin në të njëjtën revistë pariziene poezitë popullore të hungarezëve(gusht 1871) dhe ato të turqve të lindjes(shkurt 1873), e cila do të vazhdonte në disa artikuj. Këto të fundit do të ribotoheshin akoma në frëngjisht në rivista “Europea” (1876-77)edhe në italisht (La poesia degli ottomani...) në revista “Cornelia” (1877) ndërsa në anglisht (The poetry of the Turkish People) i gjejmë në revista “The Penn Monthly”( 1878 shtator e më tej) Më 1877 do të kemi daljen e vëllimit përmbledhës në Paris me titullin “La Poésie des Ottomans” ndërsa në një varinat modern kemi përkthimin e daljen e tyre edhe në turqisht “Osmanlilarda siir- Istambul” (1988).

Nën ndikimin e studiuesit Angelo De Gubernatis mbas viteve 1870 Dora D’Istria do t’i kushtohej edhe kulturës indiane e asaj persiane. Kështu në kapitullin Epope Cechetti ka përmbledhur pikërisht këto studime të cilat nisin me: Studimet indiane në Italinë e Sipërme- Mahâbhârata dhe mbreti Nala(Les etudes indiennes dans la Haute Italie- Le Mahâbhârata et le roi Nala). Ky studim u lexua fillimisht para shoqatës Arkeologjike të Athinës u botua më 1870 në revista “Gréce” e pastaj edhe si broshurë më vete në Athinë. Po këtë vit pati edhe botime të tjera në italisht. Me të njëjtën interes u pritën edhe studimet e tjera të kësaj natyre ku Dora d’Istrias trajtonte këtë argumente. Kështu kemi: Epopea indiane- Râmâyana(1871); Vdekja e mbretit Dasarata(1871); Uttakaranda(1871); Epopea persiane- Shahu Nameh(1873). Pastaj studime të tjera që nuk i përmënd Cecheti si p.sh., Poezia e persianëve nën Kaxharët(1879). Jeta e kleftëve në perandorinë persiane (1879) dhe Epope ruse (Les épopées russes) kjo e fundit e botuar në Revue Internationale (1883-84).

Nën zërin portrete letrare Cechetti e fillon me studimin e Dora D’Istrias mbi Shkrimtarët shqiptarë të Italisë jugore (1867) që doli fillimisht në Athinë e menjëherë u përkthye edhe në gjermanisht në Internationale Revue të Vienës (janar 1867). Në italisht u përkthye nga prof. N. Camarda dhe u botua si broshurë më vehte në Palermo (1867)

Studimi mbi letërsinë rumune ku trajtohen Giorgio Cretiziano, Eliade Radulesco u botua fillimisht në Rivista Orientale e Firences(1867) e më pas u përkthe në italisht nga prof. Pietro Ardito dhe u botua në revista L’Umbria e le Marche (1868-69). Një shkrim për Radulesco u botua edhe në Illustration(14 nëntor 1868) Figura të tjera që trajtovi Dora D’Istria e që i përkasin këtij seksioni janë: një studim mbi Giuzepe Veludo(1869), një shkrim mbi Marko Polon(1869), Rusët e mongolët dhe Jean du Plan de Caprin (1872), një nekrollogji mbi Eliade Radulesco(Neologos 1872).

Një studim mbi historianët në literaturën gjermane doli në Konstandinopoli në revista Evridiki(15 janar 1872) ndërsa studimi mbi letërsinë franceze në shek. XIX u botua në Revue Iinternationale
duke filluar nga dhjetori i vitit 1884 e vazhdoi në shumë numura deri në 10 gusht të vitit 1885.

Pjesën e dytë të bibliografisë Cechetti ia ka kushtuar çështjeve fetare që trajtoi Dora d’Istria, ku na rendit veprën e mirënjohur që e bëri të famshme në Evropë: Jeta në manastiret në Kishën e lindjes të botuar në Bruksel(1855) dhe më pas në Paris(1858). Më tej studimet Rumania dhe kisha ortodokse(1857); Rumenët dhe papati (1856). Letër një filozofi athiniot(1860), Mitollogjia zoollogjike(1873). Por edhe shkrime të tjera të pa përmendura nga Cechetti në lidhje me këtë argument si: Kisha dhe Perandoria në shek. IV për princin Alberto de Brolie(1856), Kisha orthodhokse(1874) Teollogjia dhe mrekullitë e Zonjës dë Krüdner(1888).

Pjesa e tretë që rreshton shkrimet me karakter shoqëror Cechetti e ka ndarë në dy n/kapituj: 1. Probleme femërore dhe 2. Polemika kundra luftës. Bibliografia këtu nis me veprën e njohur: Femrat nga një femër(Pariz 1865) dhe vazhdohet me shumë shkrime e studime që kanë parë dritë në periodikë të ndryshëm të kohës. Citojmë kështu: Cështja e grave në Austri(maj 1873) Çështja e grave në Gjermani( qershor 1873); Gratë e forta (New York 1871); Një princeshë ruse për të drejtat e grave(New York 1871); Letër Presidentes të shoqatës të Zonjave greke për arsimimin e grave(1872) Letër Presidentes të Parnassos(1873) Kushtet e grave ndër sllavët e jugut(1878) Letra e princeshës Dora d’Istria mbi kufizimet në punët e grave(1878); Letër e Princeshës Dora d’Istria mbi elektoratin në gratë(1878); Letër zonjës Aurelia Ciminio Folliero(1873)etj. Këtu mund të futim edhe shkrimin Shqiptarët e Krishterë i publikuar revistën (1874) ku trajtohen probleme që lidhen me zakonet e martesave në Shqipëri por edhe me situatën e gruas shqiptare.

Në polemikën e saj kundra luftës janë botuar artikujt apo studimet: Lufta (Ahinë 1870), Politika e burrave dhe politika e grave(Costandinopoli 1871), Lufta dhe gratë(New York 1870), Lufta.(Firence 1871), Feja dhe lufta(Athinë1870, Costandinopoli 1871), Çështja e Alabamës(Athinë 1871, Kostandinopoli1871), Paqja dh civilizimi(1882).

Në pjesën e katërt kushtuar ekonomisë politike dhe agrikulturës mund të shënojmë mes të tjerave shkrimin: Shoqëria amerikane e shkencave shoqërore(1871) ndërsa pjesën e pestë Cechetti ja kushton shkrimeve të Elena Gjikës mbi disa figura të artit si p.sh. Giovanni Dupre(Athinë 1870), një skulptor i shquar në Firence cili thuhet se ka realizuar edhe një bust të Dora d’Istrias. Pastaj një studim mbi Artistët grekë(1871) e më tej një përshkrim nga një vizitë që ka bërë në Muzeun e Felice Schiavoni-t. Ky piktor ka qenë edhe autori i shumë portreteve që ne trashëgojmë sot nga Elena Gjika i cili në ndonjë rast ka bashkëpunuar edhe me piktorin parizian Adolfo Salmon.

Gati në të gjitha jetëshkrimet dedikuar Dora d’Istrias theksohet edhe kontributi i saj si piktore e pjesëmarrja e saj në ekspozita mirëpo deri më sot ka qenë a pamundur të demonstrohet ndonjë vepër e realizuar prej dorës së saj. Në lidhje me shkrimin: Një verë në brigjet e Danubit Cecheti na thotë se ai është shoqëruar me një dizenjo nga një pikturë e Dora d’Istrias e titulluar: Pamja nga Borçia – Rumani. Ky artikull i botuar në revista Illustration(9.II.1861) vërtet e kishte këtë dizenjo por veç portretit të Dora d’Istrias të mirënjohur gjetëm aty edhe tre grafika të tjera që ilustronin shkrimin e saj dy prej të cilave janë të firmosura nga autorë të tjerë. Një informacion të ngjashëm Cechetti na referon edhe për shkrimin Kryengritja kreteze e cila është publikuar në të njëjtën revistë më 10 e 26 janar të viti 1867. Koleksionin që mundëm të shfletonim i mungonin këto data megjithatë për këtë fakt Cechetti shkruan se aty: janë stampuar disa dizenjo të vendfushimeve të kryengritësve të Kandia-s të nxjerra nga fotografi të dërguara nga autorja. Të jenë këto dizenjo të realizuara nga vetë Dora d’Istria ? Apo ajo ka bërë thjesht fotografitë? Pavarësisht nga këto njoftime të pakta Dora d’Istria kishte zakon t’i shoqëronte shpesh shkrimet e saj edhe me ilustrime shumë prej të cilave janë piktura apo grafika.

Në tetor të vitit 1870 ajo u stabilizua në Firence dhe fill më 1871 filloj të blejë terrenet rreth e rrotull shtëpisë për ngritjen e kopshtit të saj. Projekti me këtë rast, sipas fjalëve të Prof. Dot. Dimetrio Bargellini, u realizua nga një prej arkitektëve më të shquar të Parisit. Pra siç shihet raportet e Dora d’Istrias me artin mbeten akoma një kapitull i pashkrojtur.

Duke u kthyer tek bibliografia e Cechettit në pjesën e gjashtë trjatohen artikujt me karakter politik ku na ka reshtuar 13 shkrime. Mes atyre që kanë pasur më shumë jehonë gjejmë : Mbi bashkëvllazërinë e popujve latinë dhe vepra e tyre në zhvillimin e njerzimit(1856) ; Përgjigje deputetit grek që erdhi nga Triestja në Venedik(1867); Letër Dhomës Legjislative të Athinës(1867)
Përgjigje komiteti të grave epirote-thesale-maqedone(1867); Panhelenizmi(1867).

Pjesa e shtatë dhe e tetë i dedikohen historisë dhe udhëtimeve. Në total janë 50 publikime të karakterit të ndryshëm gjë që tregon edhe për impenjimin e veçantë të Dora d’Istrias në këtë drejtim. Ndër shkrime apo studime që panë dritën edhe si vepra më vete mund të shënojmë: “Gratë në Orient” (Zurig 1860), “Shqiptarët në Rumani” (Firence1873) e “Heronjtë e Rumanisë” (Firence 1887) që u botua nën kujdesin e P. Mantegazza. Mes artikujve apo studimeve më në zë të kësaj periudhe janë: Ishujt jonianë(1858), Kombi helen sipas historianëve(1860); Kryengritje kombëtare serbe sipas këngëve popullore(1868), Gratë në perëndim(1860-1861), Vasiliqija(1868 e më 1869) Kleftët e Greqisë moderne(1868), Gratë në Indi(1871), Roma kryeqytet(1871), Azija dhe aziatikët(1871) etj.

Mes veprave historike zënë vend studimi për Bushatllinjtë e Shkodrës(1868) dhe për Ali Pashë Tepelenën(1870), të dyja nën titullin e përbashkët Shqiptarët myslimanë të botuar në rev. “Nuova Antologia e Firences”. Mbi familjen Gjika ajo trajtoi gjatë në studimi Shqiptarët e Rumanisë i cili pasi u botua në rivista “Europea” (1871-73) doli edhe si vëllim më vete i përkthyer në italisht nën kujdesin e vetë B. Cechettit(1873). Fill me daljen e librit kemi dhe recensionet e para të botuara në rev. “Cornelia”(16 gusht 1874) nga C.F. Gaba. Një përmbledhje studimesh ku trjatohet edhe ky problem kemi së fundi nga Kristia Maksuti(2001). Në kjo vepër preket edhe origjina e kësaj familje për të cilën Elena saktëson se Gjikat kanë prejardhje shqiptare duke shmangur kështu të gjitha hipotezat që pretendonin të devijonin origjinën e kësaj familje. Mirëpo tregohet e rezervuar të fiksojë se nga cila zonë e Shqipërisë është familja e saj dhe për çfarë arsye të parët e Gjikajve u shpërngulën në Azinë e Vogël. Mbi këtë çështje ajo shkruan:

Kur të njihen më mirë klanet e Shqipërisë të padepërtueshme, historianët mundet të gjurmojnë më mirë, se cilit prej tyre i përkisnin të parët e Gjikaive. Deri tani është e ditur se ndër Klemendasit, një nga fiset më të shquara të Gegërisë, gjenden Gjokajt (Giocai), e meqenëse Gjoka e Gjika janë sigurisht një emër identik, mund të hamendësohej që Gjikajt të rridhnin nga fisi i Kelmendit, të cilët për traditë mbahen me origjinë veneciane.

Vepra “Shëtitje në Rumeli dhe në More” (Zurig 1863) ku flitet edhe për shqiptarët e Greqisë u prit jashtëzakonisht mirë nga publiku. Pjesë të saj filluan të përktheheshin e të ribotoheshin në periodikë të ndryshëm mirëpo në Kostandinopojë botimi i saj i përkthyer greqisht në revista Evridiki u ndërpre me urdhër të Sulltanit.

Ndër përshkrimet e udhëtimeve vendin e parë që e bëri të njohur në Evropë e zë vepra Zvicra gjermane dhe ngjitja në Mönch(Paris, Genevra 1856) e cila u përkthye në anglisht dhe gjermanisht ndërsa më 1857-8, pati një ribotim të përpunuar e me shtesa në frëngjisht. Sot jo të gjithë janë dakord se Dora d’Iastria e ngjiti me të vërtetë majën e Monk-ut mbasi edhe një nga udhërrëfyesit nuk pranoi ta nënshkruante dëshminë që ajo publikoi në këtë vepër. Mirëpo pavarësisht nga këto debate të sotme vepra në atë kohë bëri një bujë të madhe dhe Helena diti me mjeshtëri artistike të tërhiqte rreth vetes së saj vëmendjen e gjithë evropianëve. Mjaft shkrime të kësaj natyre filluan të botoheshin në vazhdim si: Zvicra italiane(1856), Tiçino(1856), Lugano(1856), Ngjitja në San Salvador(1859), Peizazhe dhe dhurata nga Zvicra italiane(1860), Një shëtitje në brigjet e Lago Maggiore(1864), Shëtitje në Toskanë(1868, Gjiri i Species(1867), Kujtime nga Kanton Tiçino(1867), Një ekskursion nëpër Itali. I. Një shëtitje në Pompei II. Montenero III. Firence(1869), Një dhuratë nga Spezia(1869), Një pelegrinazh në vari i Dantes(1869), Venecia 1867(1870), Alpet(1870), Pegli(1872), Gjiri i Rapallos(1873), Karnavalet e Venecies(1867) etj. të cilat gjithashtu ishin të mirëpritura nga shumë lexues për të cilët përshkrimet gjeografike ishin mjaft të modës.

Pjesa e nëntë dhe e dhjetë e bibliografisë të Cechetit përmbledh romancat dhe shkrime të ndryshme. Mes tyre gjejmë shkrimin Projekte shqiptare (Esquisses albanaises) të botuar në revista Gréce e Athinës në janar dhe shkurt 1868.

Duke kultivuar interesa të ndryshme Dora d’Istria nuk la mënjanë as pasionin e saj të madh për kopshtarinë e drurët e rrallë dekorativë. Kjo filloi nga momenti që u vendos në Firence (1870) dhe vazhdoi deri në fund të jetës së saj. Një vepër të veçantë për këtë qëllim i ka dedikuar Prof. Dot. D. Bargellini (1887) drejtor i institutit botanik të Firences i cili u përqendrua në përshkrimin e 60 drurëve më të veçantë që ishin rritur nën kujdesin e vetë Dora d’Istrias dhe i jepnin kopshtit një hijeshi madhështore të cilët sipas fjalëve të vetë Prof. Bargellini-t (Barxhellinit) i bejnë nder qytetit tonë, dhe Asaj që me aq dashuri e mençuri i ka mbledhur dhe i ka kultivuar.


***
Më 17 nëntor 1888 ditën e shtunë në ora 6 e mbrëmjes në rruga Leonardo Da Vinçi n* 10 (Villa Istriana) – Firence, vdes parakohe princesha Dora d’Istria në moshën 60-vjeçare pas një sëmundje që e bënte të vuante prej vitesh.

Dëshirat e fundit në testamentin e saj të shkruar me dorën e vet (9 janar 1886) ishte që funerali të zhvillohej me një ceremoni të thjeshtë civile ndërsa trupi të kremohej në varezat e Trespinianos (Firence), ku ruhet edhe sot e kësaj dite urna e saj. Tregonte kështu edhe me vdekjen e saj një akt të lartë civilizimi por edhe humanizmi të shquar kur shkruante se:

“Je donne a l’école des sourds muets ma maison et mes jardins sis Rue Leonardo da Vinci n. 10 et Viale Militare.”

Instituti Kombëtar i shurdhmemecëve ndodhej pikërisht në të njëjtën rrugë dhe kishte nisur jetën e vet dy vjet më parë se Dora d’Istria të shkruante këtë dëshirë në testamentin e saj. Mirëpo nga ana tjetër nuk la pa shpërblyer nga pasurija e saj ngërzit e familjes madje deri tek kopshtari i devotshëm që i qëndroi besnik gjithë jetën. Mbas disa vitesh administrata e institutit vendosi ta shiste Vilën Istria dhe kopshtin për rreth saj deri sa më 1932 duke kaluar dorë më dorë këto pasuri u prishën për të zënë vend ndërtesa të reja.

Filologu dhe orientalisti i shquar A. De Gubernatis për një nga takimet e tij të para me Dora d’Istrian do të shkruante:

Unë nuk e kam njohur si princeshën Elena të Rumanisë, por nga korret e himneve të bukurisë së saj greke, që më kumbojnë rreth e rrotull, himne princash dhe peshkatarësh, poetësh dhe kritikë, e sarmati-ve të ashpër dhe latinëve të këndshëm, duhet të pranoj që nuk bëhet fjalë për një bukuri të stisur, të një Diana të zbehtë, të një lulele të fishkur, por ama të një flake të fortë e të fshehur, gjithmonë e ndritshme e gjithmonë plotëjetë....Rumenë, shqiptarë, grekë, sllavë, latinë e trajtojnë dhe e respektojnë si bashkëqytetaren e tyre të palodhur Dora d’Istrian, sepse ajo ka bërë të tingëllojë në Perëndim fjala e saj e këndshme, e ndjeshme, e gjallë dhe elegante në dobi të të gjithëve : për Orientin e pastaj për latinët ajo shpjegoi cilësitë e gjermanëve, të skandinavëve, të fimaingëvë dhe të anglo-saksonve, me qëllim që progresi të mos mbetej priviligj i vetëm disa popujve...(rivista “Contemporanea Nazionale Italiana”, Torino, prill 1869)

Në vazhdim të këtij mendimi të vyer të Gubernatit nuk na mbetet gjë tjetër të themi për këtë princeshë veçse një nga pionieret e para të Evropës së Bashkuar.

Firence 23.XII.2010

----------


## Albo

*ELENA GJIKA DHE KULTURA SHQIPTARE E RILINDJES KOMBËTARE NË SYTË E STUDIUESVE*

Elena Gjika dhe kultura shqiptare (Materiale nga Konferenca Shkencore e mbajtur më 27 maj 2011, kushtuar Elena Gjikës, Universiteti i Europës Juglindore, Tetovë, - Kolegji Universitar “Biznesi”,  Prishtinë, 2011, f. 360.

Të nderuar zonja dhe zotërinj!

Në këtë ditë të shënuar të shkollës shqipe, po e përurojmë një vëllim shkencor kushtuar njërës prej personaliteteve më të rëndësishme të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Në historinë tonë mijëvjeçare shpesh na bie të kujtojmë a përurojmë vepra për personalitete të rëndësishme të botës shkencore a politike, për t’i përligjur ato personalitete me ndikim në jetën mendore dhe politike europiane me origjinë shqiptare, sado, as me jetën dhe as me veprën nuk i kanë dhënë ndonjë kontribut në mënyrë të veçantë historisë së popullit shqiptar.

Prej epokës së Rilindjes Kombëtare e këtej jemi përpjekur të identifikohemi me emra mitikë të antikitetit, me kalorës epikë të mesjetës, me krijues të artit e të shkencës së Rilindjen Europiane, prej referencave të të cilëve kemi ndërtuar krenarinë e kombit e të gjuhës, të idealeve e të virtyteve, të identitetit e të nocionit. Në këta përbërës të ndërtimit të kombit shqiptar emri, jeta, vepra dhe kontributi i Elena Gjikës zë një vend të rëndësishëm dhe shumëdimensional.     

Elena Gjika është njëra prej personaliteteve më të shquara të kohës së saj me përmasa europiane dhe më gjerë. Ajo është gruaja që ka përshkuar dhe bartur disa nga proceset e mëdha të zhvillimeve kombëtare gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe disa nga përbërësit e rëndësishëm të zhvillimeve kulturore e politike të Europës dhe më gjerë, prandaj kjo është arsyeja pse në këtë konferencë, kanë marrë pjesë e do të mundë të merrnin pjesë edhe shumë studiues të hapësirës kombëtare dhe më gjerë. Kjo sigurisht është edhe arsyeja pse në këtë konferencë ishin ftuar studiues nga universitete të ndryshme të përvojës kombëtare dhe të përvojës europiane, studiues të fushave të ndryshme kulturore, gjuhësore, historike, publicistike, letrare, folklorike, etnologjike dhe të hulumtimeve të tjera të qytetërimit shqiptar e evropian, dhe sigurisht kjo është arsyeja që për këtë vëllim shkencor kanë shkruar studiues të moshave të ndryshme, prej atyre që mendimet e tyre për princeshën e lavdishme me origjinë shqiptare i kanë mbushur me pamje idilike të saj, deri te ata studiues të mendimit kritik europian, të cilët kumtesat e tyre i kanë shkruar duke vënë theksin në qëndrimin inferior të shoqërisë shqiptare përballë Europës, në krahasim me angazhimin e pakompromis të saj.

Në shikim të parë, ky vlerësim për kumtesat kushtuar Elena Gjikës duket mjaft diferencues por në këtë rast e bëra jo paqëllim. Të parët, janë studiues me përvojë të gjatë në studimet historiko-letrare (Jorgo Bulo, Klara Kodra, Hamit Xhaferi, Bardhosh Gaqe, Agron Xhagolli, Vebi Bexheti, Shyqri Galica etj.), të cilët Elena Gjikën dhe veprën e saj vazhdojnë ta vlerësojnë duke u nisur prej njohjes së misionit të saj shpirtëror dhe krijues në institucionet politike dhe kulturore europiane, pa e ndarë këtu princeshën dhe veprën e saj.

E kuptueshme! Para saj përuleshin në gjunjë princat që me krenarinë e tyre kishin fituar betejat në Lindje e Perëndim të globit, shkrimtarë të përmasave europiane dhe amerikane, mbretër e mbretëresha që mbanin qëndrim prej aristokratësh edhe para udhëheqësve të shteteve më të fuqishme të globit, artistë që ngrinin në këmbë çdo natë sallat e mbushura të teatrove e të operave të qyteteve më të mëdha të Europës.

Dhe pse të mos e bënin këtë! Para dhuntisë së saj, bukurisë së saj, oratorisë së saj, mesazheve të saj për çështjen shqiptare dhe lirinë e popullit, si rrallë ndonjëherë janë mbledhur krijues dhe bardë të Lëvizjeje Kombëtare Shqiptare, duke e nderuar atë edhe me një vëllim me krijime letrare.???të cilat e gjejmë të përmbledhura dhe të botuara këtu==

Grupin e dytë të kumtesave të këtij vëllimi e përbëjnë vlerësimet më të veçanta të kontributit të saj në tërësinë e kulturës shqiptare dhe europiane. Fjala është për një radhë paraqitjesh, duke përfshirë këtu edhe referatin e Konferencës së njohësit dhe krijuesit padyshim më të mirë të saj në dekadat e fundit: Profesor Emin Kabashit, po edhe kumtesat e studiuesve të tjerë të cilët për jetën dhe veprën e saj kanë sjellë të dhëna të reja (Merita Bruci), sinteza të reja (Bahtije Gërbeshi e Bukuroshe Isufi), përmasa të reja (Fotaq Andrea), qasje të reja (Roland Zisi, Mustafa Ibrahimi e Artur Lamaj) dhe dimensione të reja të jetës dhe veprës së saj (Jusra Abduraimi, Samira Idrizi etj).

Kumtesat e tyre në këtë vëllim shquhen për qëndrimin kritik ndaj vendit që i kemi dhënë jetës dhe veprës së Elena Gjikës në historinë e qytetërimit shqiptar dhe sidomos për horizontin e modest të pritjes së veprës së saj në jetën kulturore dhe historike të kombit, për dimensionet e shtrirjes së veprës së saj në jetën mendore, kulturore dhe identitare të shqiptarëve dhe në Europën e shekullit XIX; për perceptimin e veprës së saj ndër shqiptarët pas një shekulli, për misionet e saj me ndikim në qarqet politike, diplomatike, shkencore, kulturore dhe letrare në Europë dhe në Amerikë, për të vënë në pah fatin e shqiptarëve pas Krizës Lindore etj. Janë jo vetëm veprat, diskutimet dhe  letërkëmbimi i saj po edhe imazhet vizuale për të, të krijuara nga piktorë të përmasave të mëdha, ato që pas një shekulli dëshmojnë dhe ngjallin ende diskutime për motivet krijuese të disa shkrimtarëve të përmasave klasike europiane e amerikane kushtuar shqiptarëve dhe heronjve tanë. Dua të theksoj këtu, se prej letërkëmbimit dhe sidomos portretizimit të saj përkrah shkrimtarëve, si Lonfellou, nuk është vështirë të kuptohet se nga i erdhi muza atij për poemthin kushtuar Skënderbeut, të cilin më vonë e përktheu Noli ynë.

Për të gjitha këto dhe shumë vlerave të tjera kjo konferencë shkencore Kushtuar Elena Gjikës dhe kulturës shqiptare të periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare, kumtesat e së cilës janë përmbledhur në këtë vëllim, ia ka arritur qëllimit të organizatorit të saj, i cili njëkohësisht ka goditur me sukses edhe ditën e përurimit të saj: 7 Marsin, Ditën e Mësuesit!

Faleminderit!
Begzad Baliu

Prishtinë, më 7 Mars 2012

----------


## MonaA

Per mua, e lindur dhe e rritur ne Rumani eshte krenari te kem bashkeatdhetare Elenen Gjika. Une jetoj ne Rumani qe prej lindjes, mirepo kam prejardhje shqiptare dhe deshire te madhe t'i sherbej Shqiperise ne cdo moment dhe rrethane. Prandaj Elena Gjika eshte per mua nje shembull qe do ta ndjek ne jete dhe ne veprimtari.

----------


## altint71

Principesha Elena Ghika o me mire e njohur Dora d'Istria e vajza e Mihal Ghika *shqiptar* guvernator i valachias dhe themelusi i museut historik te Rumanis.
Ka lindur me 22 janar 1828 ne Bukuresht.
Njifet si figuara me sinjifikative e asaj kohe,nje nga grat me intelegjinte te asaj kohe sa Garibaldi e quante (Sorrella)Ka gjiruar komplet evropen dhe nje pjes te jetes vet e ka kaluar dhe ne Firence ku kishte dhe vilen e saj .
Ajo ka shkruajtur disa libra te njohur ne evrop.
Eshte shum e njohur per ndihmen e saj per* indipendencen e grecis* dhe ka bere pjese ne me famosen soqetan Geografike te Evropes ate te Parisit.
Ka mar titullin e qytetares nderi te athines ne 1867 qe deri atehere vetem Lord Byron e kishte mare nje titull te tille.
Familja e saj ka banuar ne bukuresht dhe sot vila e tyre eshte musei i artit te Bukureshtit.
Familja ghika eshte origjin nga *epir*i dhe per 200 vjet nga 1650 deri ne 1850 e me shume kane dhene prima ministra rumanis,shum prej Gjikave  kan qene princi te moldavia e te Vlachia.
Ka shum per te kompletuar  pe keta shqiptar e kete teme
besoj se akili e te tjere forumista do shtojne me shume per keto qytetar nderi,principe, presidenti te vendeve te evropes se sotme.
Po vendos foto te Viles Ghika(muse arti)dhe Elena Ghika.

----------


## altint71

Interesante eshte qe ne firence ku banonte Elena botoj du libra:Gli Albanesi di Rumenia,e Storia di principiGhika,perkthyer :Shqiptaret e rumanis,dhe Historia e prinncve gjika.
Mbas ketij botimi te keture librave familja e saj u nxeh shum perse nuk donin ta njhnin dhe vet vajzen,e ne nje fare menure konvitun ne nje fare menyre publikun qe ata ishin  arumun.
Interesante se mbas disa viteve nipi i keture gjikave Albert Ghika ishte pjese e presidences se *kongresit shqiptar * ku merte pjese dhe *Ismail Qemali* e ku atu u paravendosen bazat per te krijuar nje shtet Shqiptar.
Vet* Albert Ghika* asaj kohe principe ne iperon austriako kerkoj tronin e shqiperis.
Elena Ghika ka qene nga grat me te rendesishme te inteligjences feminile,te  risorgjimentit italian dhe te theelimit te ketij  .Po ashtu Garibaldi e quante sorrella:moter.Ka ndihmuar dhe ne shtytjen e popullit shqiptar te ngrihet kunder pushtuesv otoman dhe te forcoje rolin e gruas ne oriente qe te kishin me shume te drejta.
Si njeri dhe tjetri nuk dinin asnje fjale shqip.
Mua me vjen te them kan te drejte kur rilindasit thone qe shqiptaret forcuan turqin ,ben grecin,e un do shtojsha se edhe italin e romanin kan ndihmuar
po vendos stemen e familjes,dhe elenen.

----------


## kacauni

[QUOTE=altint71;3608913]P








.
Ka shum per te kompletuar  pe keta shqiptar e kete teme

  Eshte e para femer e pranuar ne " Akademine Franceze " ku per qindra vjete ekzistence pranoheshin vetem meshkuj . Perjashtim per COBANKEN me rrenje nga Shqiperia .Mos e kendoni " lart e perdhe ,por si kunder qe ". E gjithe kolonia e Bukureshtit dhe Kostances perbehej nga Vllehe Shqipetare .

----------


## Bajraku

Elena Gjika për origjinën mirditore të Qyprilinjëve
Qyprilinjtë janë mirditorë, zotërinj profesorë!
Këto ditë shoqata Mehmet Pashë Qypriliu në qytetin e lashtë të Beratit promovoi librin Dinastia e Qyprilinjëve në ish-Perandorinë Osmane, i cili, siç e dëshmon edhe vetë titulli, i kushtohet familjes princore të Qyprilinjëve ose asaj që njihet edhe me emrin Dinastia e Qyprilinjëve. Dhe ishin mbledhur për ta realizuar këtë promovim shumë intelektualë beratas: Studiues të apasionuar në fushën e historisë së Shqipërisë, shkrimtarë e publicistë e dashamirës të studime ve historike.
 Një veprimtari e tillë, pothuaj, ishte projektuar qysh më 14.12.2008, kur në gazetën prestigjioze Shqip u botua shkrimi i gazetarit Fatos Baxhaku me titullin Në Roshnik, në gjurmë të Qyprilinjëve, në të cilin hidhej ideja se ajo që njihet në histori me emrin Dinastia e Qyprilinjëve e paska vendorigjinën e saj në Roshnik të Beratit, edhe pse për këtë çështje kishte edhe versione të tjera.
 Duke u njohur me disa nga këto versione, veçanërisht me idenë e shkrimtarit Mihallaq Qilleri, që e kërkonte vendorigjinën e Qyprilinjëve në Libohovë të Gjirokastrës dhe me idenë e gazetarit Fatos Baxhaku, që e konsideronte Roshnikun e Beratit si vendorigjinën e Qyprilinjëve, unë pata parashtruar në një gazetë, Elena Gjika për origjinën mirditore të Qyprilinjëve.
 Siç e dëshmon edhe titulli i këtij shkrimi, unë përpiqesha të sillja në vëmendjen e historianëve dhe të dashamirësve të historisë mendimin e dijetares së madhe shqiptare Elena Gjika, shprehur në veprën e saj Gratë në Lindje, botuar më 1859, në Zyrih  mendim që nuk u përfill dhe nuk u mor në konsideratë nga ca intelektualë të Beratit, të cilët, siç dëshmon ky promovim, vazhdojnë të ngulin këmbë në idenë e tyre se Roshniku na qenka vendorigjina e Qyprilinjëve.
 Është kjo arsyeja që, në respekt të të vërtetave historike, duam tu rikujtoj më mbështetësve të kësaj teze mendimin e dijetares së madhe  Elena Gjika, e ci la thotë: Mirdita është vendi ku linden dy familje, njëra prej të cilave (Qyprilinjtë  shënimi im) ka luajtur një rol të madh në Turqi dhe tjetra në Moldavi-Vllahi (Rumani).
 Nga Kyprili  vazhdon më tej ajo,- ka dalë një vezir i madh dhe katër breza ministrash janë dalluar (prej familjes apo prej fisit të Qyprilinjëve) (shënimi im). Familja tjetër, ajo me emrin Gjika-e vijon mendimin dijetarja, është, gji ahashtu, me origjinë nga Kypriliu, ku lindi, në shekullin e 17-të, Gjergji i Parë, që hipi në fron në vitin 1658.
 Nga këto pohime merret vesh se vendorigjina e familjes a fisit të Qyprilinjë ve nuk është as në Roshnik të Beratit, as në Libohovë të Gjirokastrës dhe as në ndonjë fshat të Përmetit, por vetëm në Mirditë!
 Për këtë dëshmonte, qysh më 1969, edhe studiuesi i talentuar gjirokastrit-Lefter Dilo, i cili, në një korrespondencë të kohës, shkruante: Kyprilin Elena Gjika e përmend si fshat në Mirditë, prandaj do shikuar kjo. Dhe, më tej vazhdon: Me fjalë të tjera, ajo thotë se familja e Qyprilinjëve dhe e Gjikajve ishin prej Mirdite, si origjinë.
 Një dëshmi tjetër që vërteton se Qyprilinjët dhe Gjikajt e kishin vendorigjinën e tyre në Mirditë, është edhe fakti që përfaqësuesi i parë i këtij fisi, që përmendet në historiografinë turke, quhej Ahmet Pashë Dukagjini, i cili, siç dëshmojnë dokumentet historike, ka vdekur më 1517.
 Në këtë konkluzion arrihet kur mbahen parasysh dokumente historike, të cilat vërtetojnë se Dukagjini i vërtetë në shekujt XV-XVII ishte Mirdita dhe lugina e Drinit. Dhe ishin këta Dukagjinas, që u konvertuan në myslimanë, të cilët, si për tu shpërblyer nga Perandoria turke, u lejuan të vendoseshin në Anadoll, duke marrë me vete herë emrin e krahinës-Dukagjin, herë emrin e fshatit të tyre-Kypril.
 Nga sa shihet, nuk vihet në diskutim roli historik i kësaj dinastie në histori në e Perandorisë turke dhe të Shqipërisë, por vetëm një element me rëndësi në këtë histori-vendorigjina e Qyprilinjëve dhe e Gjikajve, e cila, kurrsesi, nuk mund të jetë ajo që mendojnë disa intelektualë beratas, por Mirdita.
 Se është disi e habitshme, për të mos thënë qesharake, të dalë ndonjë intelektual a një dashamirës i historisë në ditët tona e të shtrojë pyetjen: Ku është bazuar Elena Gjika që ka arritur në përfundimin se Mirdita është vendorigjina e Qyprilinjëve dhe se fisi i saj  Gjika, qenka me origjinë mirditore; se nuk është serioze të thotë një studiues se nuk më bindin pohimet e Elena Gjikës, siç shprehen disa intelektualë beratas.
 Se, jo thjeshtë intuita, por logjika e shëndoshë shkencore do ta çonte studiuesin në përfundimin se askush më mirë se Elena Gjika nuk mund ta njohë vendorigjinën e të parëve të saj, kur dihet se nuk kemi të bëjmë me një njeri të thjeshtë, por me një dijetare të madhe me famë botërore dhe me një atdhetare të flaktë.
 Duke mos e mbajtur parasysh këtë fakt, mbështetësit e idesë se Roshniku është vendorigjina e Qyprilinjëve, përpiqen të sjellin argumente për ta provuar këtë. Dhe i vetmi argument i tyre është citimi se Vendlindja e Mehmet Pashë Qypriliut është Roshniku i Beratit.
 Por një e dhënë e tillë nuk mund të shërbejë si argument, kur dihet se vend lindja e një individi, cilido qoftë ky, nuk dëshmon, njëkohësisht, edhe vendorigjinën e tij. Dhe kësaj i duhet shtuar e vërteta e njohur që shqiptarët, kudo ku ka në shkuar nëpër botë, janë përpjekur ta ruajnë me fanatizëm emrin e vendorigjinës së tyre.
 Për të mos u zgjatur me shembuj të shumtë, po sjellim vetëm tre raste: Papa Klementi XI ruajti si mbiemër trajtën Albani. Edhe inxhinieri i të pares hekurudhë të nëndheshme  Karl Gega  zgjodhi mbiemrin Gega për të shënjuar pikërisht vendorigjinën e tij. Kështu bënë edhe vëllezërit e lavdishëm Frashëri: Samiu, Abdyli dhe Naimi, siç bënë edhe bashkëkohësit dhe bashkëluftëtarët e Skënderbeut  vëllezërit Gjon, Pal dhe Andrea Gazulli, të cilët e morën me vete emrin fshatit Gazull të Mirditës!
 Dhe, pas këtyre shembujve, lind një pyetje:Pome Qyprilinjtë, çpaska ndodhur?! Paskan marrë për mbiemër emrin e një qyteze në Anadoll-Qypri, ku pas ka lindur bashkëshortja e Mustafa Qypriliut?!  siç thonë mbështetësit e tezës se Roshniku ështe vendorigjina e Qyprilinjve. Se, me sa dimë, nuk ka ndodhur që ndonjë shqiptar të marrë për mbiemër emrin e vendlindjes së bashkëshortes së tij!
 Por këtu lind edhe një pyetje tjetër:Popara se të vinin në Anadoll, çfarë mbi emri mbante Mehmet Pashë Qypriliu? Çfarë mbiemri mbante fisi i tij? Dhe ec e mos i beso pastaj dijetares së madhe Elena Gjika, e cila na e thotë shkoqur se Qyprilinjtë e morën me vete, si mbiemër, emrin e vendlindjes së tyre. Se ata nuk mund të zgjidhnin për mbiemër emrin e një qyteze turke, ku paska lindur bashkëshortja e Mehmet Pashë Qypriliut!
 Për ta fshirë përfundimisht tezën se Qyprilinjët rrjedhin nga Roshniku i Beratit, po sjellim edhe dy argumente: Njërin prej tyre e hedh vetë një mbështetës i kësaj teze, i cili pohonte se Pesë Vezira të Mëdhenj kanë qenë prej fa miljes së Qyprilinjëve, ku, si Vezir i parë i Madh, renditet Ahmet Pashë Duka gjini.
 Argumenti i dytë, që i jep goditjen përfundimtare tezës, sipas të cilës Qyprilinjët na qenkan nga Roshniku i Beratit, është pohimi i Rilindasit të madh-Pashko Vasa (po nga Mirdita-shënimi im), i cili shkruante: Shqipëria, Perandorisë Osmane i ka dhënë më të mirët veriorë të mëdhenj dhe gjeneralët më trima: Qyprili Mehmet Pashë, Fazlli Ahmet Pasha, Lutfi Pasha, Sinan Pasha, Mustafa Pasha dhe kaq burra shteti e gjeneralë me vlerë të jashtëzakonshme.
 Dhe, pas këtyre pohimeve lapidare, mbetet t`u themi mbështetësve të tezës se Roshniku është vendorigjina e Qyprilinjëve: Jo, zotërinj profesorë! Qyprilinjtë janë, në origjinë, mirditorë. Se Mirdita njihej si Dukagjini i vërtetë në shekujt XV-XVII; prandaj edhe pasardhësit e atyre që e quajnë vetën fis me Qyprilinjtë, vendorigjinën e tyre duhet ta kërkojnë në Mirditë. Se këndej e kanë origjinën ata burra të lavdishëm, të cilët dijetarja e madhe Elena Gjika, i quante bij të Shqipërisë së pamposhtur!
03.04.2012 Preng Cub Lleshi
*Autori është poet, publicist dhe studiues. Idetë e këtij shkrimi ai i ka trajtuar gjerësisht në librin e tij Polemika për Kastriotët me parathënie të Akademikut Mark Tirta
http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&...WsfpkLoH32d-Pw

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elena Gjika, gruaja që i dha shumë Shqipërisë*

Në gjithë atë plejadë burrash dhe grash të Rilindjes Kombëtare që bënë gjithçka kishin në dorë për të mirën e kombit deri atëhere të sunduar e të rrënuar nga regjimi shumë shekullor osman, duke respektuar atë më të largëtën, që është edhe më e mallshme, nuk mund të harrosh, princeshën me origjinë shqiptare Dora d’Istria (Elena Gjika) që mori pjesë, madje quhet edhe pioniere e Evropës së Bashkuar, në lëvizjen kulturore përparimtare të Evropës si kundërshtare e sundimit despotik dhe e shtypjes kombëtare.

Në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare ajo u shqua si një aktiviste e madhe me kontakte me personalitete më në zë evropianë, por edhe me figurat tona të rilindjes si me Jeronim De Radën, Dhimitër Kamardën, Zef Jubanin, Zef Seremben, Thimi Mitkon, duke rrahur mendime për organizimin e lëvizjes kombëtare, sidomos në vitet e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Dora d’Istria ishte me origjinë shqiptare dhe kishte gjak princëror, çka i lejoi kontakte të shumta me rrethe të ndryshme intelektuale, shkencore, politike dhe letrare.

Fama e kësaj gruaje fisnike u përhap shumë shpejt në Evropë dhe fill pas saj edhe përtej oqeanit. Ishte një mikeshë e shkrimtarit të shquar amerikan Henry Longfellow, i cili ka shkruar e dhe një poemë për Skënderbeun. Po kështu pati kontakte me personalitete të shquar të kohës si Hahn, Giuzeppe Garibaldi, Adam Wolf e shumë të tjerë.

Elena Gjika ka lindur në Rumani, më 22 janar 1828, por origjina e saj është nga ngulimi labovit i Pargës. Veç të tjerash këtë e vërteton vetë Elena Gjika, që shkonte shpesh në pranë brigjeve të Pargës, ku kishte edhe shumë labovitë të tjerë, që shekullin e 17-të kishin ardhur nga Labova dhe kishin krijuar “Ngulimin” labovit, i cili ekziston edhe sot . në fund të jetës qëndruan dhe vdiqën në Pargë. Prindërit e Elena Gjikës kishin emigruar në Rumani, madje, babai i saj, Mihal Gjika, u bë edhe ministër në Moldavi – Vllahi në fillimet e viteve 1800, por jetën mbyllën jetën në Pargë nëmes të shekullit të 19-të.

Elena Gjika në moshë të re studioi në Rumani, Itali, Francë, Gjermani etj., ku u mbrujt me një kulturë të gjerë perëndimore, në shkollat më të mira të Europës. Ajo ishte vajzë e zgjuar, simpatike, shkruante poezi e tregime, përkthente nga literatura botërore, falë përvetësimit të nëntë gjuhëve të huaja.

Kur princesha Elenë, e ditur dhe e hijshme, tërhoqi vëmendjen e shoqërisë së lartë, nuk ishte më shumë se 20 vjeç. Ajo po vinte pas personalitetesh të tilla grash si: shkrimtaret frënge Zhorzh Sand dhe kontesha d’Agu, duke arritur nëkulmin e lavdishëm, aq sa princi i Rumanisë Karoli I i dërgoi Urdhrin e Shkallës së I “Bene Merenti”, vlerësim që në perëndim caktohej për dijetarët meshkuj.

Në fjalorin universal francez shkruhet: “Princesha Elena njihte thellë italishten, anglishten, gjermanishten, frëngjishten, rumanishten, greqishten, latinishten, rusishten dhe shqipen”. Shqiptimi i tyre prefekt e pajisi me kulturë të gjerë, sa që studiuesi spanjoll Iriarte do ta quante “Enciklopedi e gjallë“.

Model jo vetëm i bukurisë së femrës shqiptare, por edhe poete, piktore, publiciste pasiononte, mbledhëse dhe studiuese e folklorit. Ajo shkroi një sërë artikujsh publicistikë falë udhëtimeve dhe shtegtimeve të shpeshta dhe të largëta me një tok mbresash udhëtimi, nëpër organe të ndryshme të shtypit, si tek “Ilustration i Parisit”, “Lejour i Triestes” etj.

“Dashuria për atdhe ka qenë gjithmonë veçoria më kryesore e shqiptarit. Shqipëria në të gjitha kohët ka qenë vendi i heronjve. Kombi shqiptar është një populli fortë i fuqishpëm porsi shkëmbinjtë ku jeton”, shkruan ajo në artikullin e famshëm “Kombësia Shqiptare sipas këngëve popullore” (letërkëmbim me De Radën në vitin 1859). “Populli shqiptar, një nga më të vjetrit e Evropës, vazhdonte ajo, meritonte të ishte i lirë dhe në liri të zhvillonte më tej aftësitë e veta krijuese”.

Ajo ishte për krijimin e një Akademie Shqiptare në Kalabri nën shembullin e Akademisë Frënge të Risheljesë, e cila të merrej me Fjalorin Kombëtar, për t’u bërë shpirti i popullit shqiptar. Në kërkimet që bën në Venecia Dora d’Istria shprehet për marrëdhëniet intime e të gjata me Shqipërinë, bile edhe për një bashkëvëllazëri shqiptare.

Ajo ishte për një përgatitje të kryengritjes shqiptare me armë, duke siguruar 15 deri në 20.000 pushkë 15 frangëshe. Këtë kryengritje e përkrahte edhe gjeneral Garibaldi, që i drejtohej Dora d’Istrias “Motër heroike”.

Sipas “Larousses” (Paris, 1870, vëll VI, f. 1107) Dora d’Istria u bë “Kampion i palodhshëm i çështjes së kombësive, të ardhmes politike dhe shoqërore të popujve, për një jetë moderne”. Ndërsa arbëreshi Dhimitër Kamarda do thoshte për të: “Unazë e qytetërimit midis lindjes dhe perëndimit”.

Për rolin aq të çmueshëm në çështjen e çlirimit tonë kombëtar, atdhetarët shqiptarë e mbiquajtën “Ylli i Shqipërisë”.

Ndër pasuritë e saj letrare e shkencore, me interes për ne janë letërkëmbimi i saj me rilindësit tanë të shquar që i përmendëm në fillim të këtij shkrimi. Në epistolarin e saj, tashmë të njohur dhe të publikuar, vihet re kontributi i saj i shkëlqyer në luftën për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.

Jetën dhe veprën e kësaj zonje fisnike nuk mund ta njohësh pa lexuar punimin voluminoz të ish-drejtorit të arkivave veneciane, B. Cechetti dhe sidomos bibliografinë e punimeve të saj që ndahet në disa pjesë. Në pjesën e parë janë studime e punime letrare mbi poezinë popullore, portrete letrare të gadishullit të ballkanit dhe më gjerë; studime të poezisë indiane dhe popujve të tjerë; kritika letrare etj; në pjesën e dytë të bibligrafisë janë punimet mbi jetën në manastiret fetare që e bëri Dora d’Istrian të famshme në Evropë; pjesën e tretë, trajtohen problemet shoqërore të femrave dhe të luftës; pjesa e katërt i kushtohet ekonomisë politike dhe agrikulturës; në pjesët e tjera trajtohen artikujt me karakter politik; histori dhe udhëtime; dhe në fund romanca dhe shkrime të ndryshme. Mes veprave historike me interes për ne zënë vend studimi për Bushatllinjtë e Shkodrës (1868) dhe për Ali Pashë Tepelenën(1870), të dyja nën titullin e përbashkët Shqiptarët myslimanë të botuar në revistën “Nuova Antologia e Firences”. Mbi familjen Gjika ajo trajtoi gjatë në studimi Shqiptarët e Rumanisë i cili pasi u botua në rivista “Europea” (1871-73) doli edhe si vëllim më vete i përkthyer në italisht nën kujdesin e B. Cechettit (1873).

*

Ka një përmbledhje studimesh ku trajtohet edhe ky problemi i origjinës të familjes Gjika, për të cilën Elena saktëson se Gjikat kanë prejardhje shqiptare duke shmangur kështu të gjitha hipotezat që pretendonin të devijonin origjinën e kësaj familje. Mirëpo tregohet e rezervuar të fiksojë se nga cila zonë e Shqipërisë është familja e saj dhe për çfarë arsye të parët e Gjikajve u shpërngulën në Azinë e Vogël.

Diçka për titullin e saj si princeshë: Titulli i saj si princeshë erdhi nga martesa me princin rus Aleksandër Koltov Massalskij, me të cilin kaloi një jetë të trazuar në Oborrin Perandorak të Carit Nikollai I. Jeta e Pallatit i ndrydhi shpirtin, prandaj largohet prej andej, fillimisht për në Zvicër, dhe pastaj në lirinë e saj të plotë në të gjithë botën.

*Një Dianë e ndritshme plot jetë*

Filologu dhe orientalisti i shquar A. De Gubernatis e përshkruan kështu Dora d’Istrian:

Unë nuk e kam njohur si princeshën Elena të Rumanisë, por nga koret e himneve të bukurisë së saj greke, që më kumbojnë rreth e rrotull, himne princash dhe peshkatarësh, poetësh dhe kritikë, e sarmati-ve të ashpër dhe latinëve të këndshëm, duhet të pranoj që nuk bëhet fjalë për një bukuri të stisur, të një Diana të zbehtë, të një luleje të fishkur, por ama të një flake të fortë e të fshehur, gjithmonë e ndritshme e gjithmonë plotë jetë….Rumenë, shqiptarë, grekë, sllavë, latinë e trajtojnë dhe e respektojnë si bashkëqytetaren e tyre të palodhur Dora d’Istrian, sepse ajo ka bërë të tingëllojë në Perëndim fjala e saj e këndshme, e ndjeshme, e gjallë dhe elegante në dobi të të gjithëve : për Orientin e pastaj për latinët ajo shpjegoi cilësitë e gjermanëve, të skandinavëve, të fimaingëvë dhe të anglo-saksonve, me qëllim që progresi të mos mbetej privilegj i vetëm disa popujve…(rivista “Contemporanea Nazionale Italiana”, Torino, prill 1869)

*Personalitet i padiskutueshëm shkencor i disa akademive*

Princesha Dora d’Istria është pranuar nga shumë akademi të Italisë, Francës, Greqisë, Turqisë evropiane, të Azisë së Vogël, Austrisë. Është anëtare nderi e shoqatës Arkeologjike të Athinës (28 maj 1860), anëtare e Shoqatës gjeografike të Francës (19 janar 1866), anëtare korrespondente e Universitetit të Venecias, 8 mars 1868, anëtare nderi e shumë akademive italiane (1868-1873) mes të cilave akademia fizio-medistatika e Milanos, 18 qershor 1868, anëtare nderi e Minervës të Triestes, anëtare nderi e Sillogut të Athinës, maj 1867, anëtare nderi e Sillogut të Kostandinopolit, 8 gusht 1870, presidente nderi e (shoqatës) Elikona të Smirine (Azi) 17 mars 1871, anëtare e merituar e Akademisë Mbretërore Rafaelo nga Urbino, 17 dhjetor 1871, anëtare letrare e Shoqatës për nxitjen e teatrit në Itali, Firence 21 janar 1872, nën-presidente nderi e Shoqatës të grave greke për institucionalizimin femëror, 11 shtator 1872, anëtare e Akademisë të Konsultës (Quiriti) në Romë shkurt 1873, anëtare nderi e Paransios të Athinës, 28 shkurt 1873, anëtare nderi e Akademisë Pitagorike të Napolit 24 maj 1873, korrespondente e huaj e Akademisë Kombëtare e letërsisë dhe e shkencave të Barcelonës (Spanja) dhe e Institutit arkeologjik të Buonos-Ayres (Amerikë) 30 maj 1873, presidente nderi dhe kujdestare e shoqatës Chark të Kostandinopolit, 20 prill 1873 etj.

*Botime të Elena Gjikës në shqip*

“Gra të para nga një grua”, shtëpia botuese “Elena Gjika”, Tiranë 2003. Elena Gjika, “Letra drejtuar Jeronim de Radës”, shtëpia botuese “Bargjini” 2004. Elena Gjika, “Fyletia arbenore” prej Kanekate Iaoshima, përktheu Demetrio Camarda, Livorno 1867. Vehbi Bala, “Jeta e Elena Gjikës” (Dora D’Istrias), Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1970. Koli Xoxi, Zvicra dhe Dora D’Istria, Tiranë, Alta 1995. Koli Xoxi, “Erazmi i Roterdamit dhe Helena Gjika”, Marin Barleti, Tiranë, 1994. Koli Xoxi, “Franca sipas Dora D’Istrias”, Tiranë 1997. Ahmet Kondo, “Dora D’Istria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare”, Tiranë 2002. Cristia Maksutoviç, “Elena Gjika dhe shqiptarët e Rumanisë”, Tetovë 2001.

*Botime shqip për Elena Gjikën*

Për Elena Gjikën, shqiptarët kanë shkruar dhe botuar shumë artikuj shkencorë, publicistikë si dhe një sërë monografish si” Vehbi Bala, “Jeta e Elena Gjikës Dora d’Istrias” (“Mihal Duri”, Tiranë, 1967, 5.000 kopje), Cristia Maksutovici, “Un nume pe nderpet uitat: Dora d’Istria”/ “Një emër i harruar me të padrejtë; Dora d’Istria” (“Ararat”, Bukuresht, 1997), Kristia Maksuti, “Elena Gjika dhe Shqiptarët e Rumanisë”, (Çabej, Tetovë, 2001), Ahmet Kondo, “Dora d’Istria për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare”, (“Flesh”, Tiranë, 2002), Cristia Maksutovici, “Dora d’Istria”, (“Kriterion”, Bukuresht, 2004) etj.


https://njekomb.org/elena-gjika-grua...me-shqiperise/

----------

